# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  o 'holistickom pristupu zdravlju'

## a zakaj

vidim da je na forumu osvanuo novi podforum.
jos je jako friski, pa pretpostavljam da ste jos otvoreni za primjedbe.

prvo, podnaslov topica glasi 'Podforum podrške za one kojima je zdravlje više od liječenja simptoma' i onda se u pravilima ponasanja naglasava odmak od klasicne i pomak ka alternativnoj medicini.
Mozda krivo tumacim, ali meni ovaj podnaslov zvuci prilicno uvredljivo prema klasicnoj medicini.
ni klasicna medicina nije iskljucivo lijecenje simptoma, daleko od toga.

drugo, ne kuzim vise razliku izmedju 'zdravlja odraslih/djece' i 'holistickog...'. I po kojem su kljucu stari topici tu razvrstani? Hoce li svaki topic koji spomene i neko prirodno rjesenje neke tegobe odmah zavrsiti na holistickom? (pa je odmah i zabranjena rasprava na takvom topicu?)

trece, uopce ne kuzim svrhu ovako postavljenih podforuma podrske, na kojima je zabranjeno bilo kakvo polemiziranje i iskazivanje drukcijih misljenja. Cemu to tocno sluzi?

----------


## marta

Pa sluzi recimo za razmjenu iskustava i preporuku alternativnih tehnika i alternativaca. Bar ja to tako vidim. I da mozes napisati kako sarlah lijecis homeopatijom bez da odmah s visoka krenu prodike.

----------


## zhabica

i meni je zapelo za oko to "podrske" pa bi samo rekla da se vrlo lako, vrlo, vrlo lako, davajuci nekome podrsku uspati u zamku i biti neobjektivan a time ucinit veliku gresku, citirat cu Anvi:




> Ako tražiš samo pozitivna iskustva, mogla bi ti promaknuti negativna, a to je vrlo opasno pri donošenju bilo kakve odluke

----------


## a zakaj

upravo tako zhabice.

osim toga, vidim da su sad tamo zavrsili neki topici na kojima se ne trazi podrska istomisljenika, nego savjet opcenito.
na primjer, topic o sinusima - zasto je to na holizmu, a ne na zdravlju?

----------


## zhabica

> davajuci nekome podrsku _uspati_ u zamku


edit: moze upasti 

inace sam te a zakaj htjela i potpisati. 

cemu forum ako se o nekim stvarima ne moze polemizirati? 

sto ako je netko imao negativna iskustva sa homeopatijom, ako je pdf podrske jel znaci da svoje iskustvo ne smije napisati?

----------


## vještičica

> ... I da mozes napisati kako sarlah lijecis homeopatijom bez da odmah s visoka krenu prodike.


Sori, možda sam nazadna, ali onaj ko svoje dijete oboljelo od šarlaha ne liječi _klasičnom medicinom_ to svoje dijete životno ugrožava, te je time pravno odgovoran za zlostavljanje/zanemarivanje.

I meni je manje-više nejasna svrha podforuma. Ono više, ostaviću iza zuba  :Aparatic:

----------


## Forka

Cure (a zakaj i zhabica), u potpunosti se slažem s vama...
Bojim se da je Mujica unio potpunu pomutnju i pometnju u ovaj Forum... posljedica je vidljiva...

----------


## marta

> sto ako je netko imao negativna iskustva sa homeopatijom, ako je pdf podrske jel znaci da svoje iskustvo ne smije napisati?



Zasto taj netko ne bi mogao to svoje iskustvo napisati na drugom podforumu, npr. Zdravlje odraslih/djece?




> Sori, možda sam nazadna, ali onaj ko svoje dijete oboljelo od šarlaha ne liječi _klasičnom medicinom_ to svoje dijete životno ugrožava, te je time pravno odgovoran za zlostavljanje/zanemarivanje.


Nisi nazadna, jednostavno si u krivu.

Takodjer ne mislim da je mujica unio tu pomutnju, vec se to dugo provlaci, neka iskustva oduvijek idu samo na pp. Medjutim, s obzirom na razinu neprihvacanja cinjenice da smo doista "svoga tela gospodari" i potrebu za komentiranjem (i zgrazanjem) nekako ne vidim pravu svrhu ovog podforuma. Ja svoja iskustva s alternativom ovdje sasvim sigurno necu opisivati osim ako se bas ne najedem ludih gljiva, jer se, eto, bojim da cu, ako 90% forumske populacije pocne misliti da sam luda, uistinu i poludjeti. 
 :Teletubbies:

----------


## Imga

Hvala, a zakaj, što si otvorila temu.

Meni je neshvatljivo da se može raditi takva razlika u ČF, a na osnovu njihovog osobnog mišljenja i pogleda na svijet.

Znači, ako tražim savjet u vezi s liječenjem astme (to mi je aktualno  :Grin:  ) može se priključiti bilo tko i pokušati mi pomoći savjetom o aromaterapiji, homeopatiji, ayurvedskoj medicini, reikijem, akopunkturom, refleksoterapijom etc. etc. I dobro je došao. Nitko mu neće držati _prodike s visoka_.

*Ali*, ako netko predloži put klasične medicine u slučaju _carcinoma in situ_ taj nije poželjan i off topic je. Može čak i završiti isključen, a sve zato jer mu struka i etika nalažu da pruži pomoć u skladu sa svojim obrazovanjem i iskustvom.

----------


## a zakaj

ja ne mislim da si luda, naprotiv.
neke tvoje savjete smatram vrlo vrlo korisnima, a s nekima se necu sloziti.

ali ne vidim razloga da se na javnom forumu stvaraju takvi sektaski kruzoci na kojima se ne smije iznijeti drukcije misljenje.
to je onda za privatne sfere, po mojem misljenju.

----------


## zhabica

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> sto ako je netko imao negativna iskustva sa homeopatijom, ako je pdf podrske jel znaci da svoje iskustvo ne smije napisati?
> 
> 
> 
> Zasto taj netko ne bi mogao to svoje iskustvo napisati na drugom podforumu, npr. Zdravlje odraslih/djece?


mozda zato jer ce topic na kojem bi se tako nesto moglo napisati biti na ovom pdf, a ne na Zdravlju. kako mislis da bi netko tko zeli dati svoje negativno iskustvo to mogao napisati? da otvori novi pdf na Zdravlju, na koji ovi koji zele homeopatiju nece ni gledat jer im nije potrebno da cuju negativna iskustva kad ce ovjde nac hrpu podrske. i naravno - mogu pogresno odluciti. 

govorim hipotetski ali je situacija vrlo moguca.

----------


## a zakaj

ja sam ovo odgovarala marti  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

ne kontam podforume podrške na forumu  :/ 
zar se na forumu ne bi trebalo/smjelo/moglo razgovarati o svakoj otvorenoj temi, slagali se ili ne slagali s napisanim?!

----------


## marta

> ja ne mislim da si luda, naprotiv.
> neke tvoje savjete smatram vrlo vrlo korisnima, a s nekima se necu sloziti.
> 
> ali ne vidim razloga da se na javnom forumu stvaraju takvi sektaski kruzoci na kojima se ne smije iznijeti drukcije misljenje.
> to je onda za privatne sfere, po mojem misljenju.


to ti je samo zato sto me ne poznas...  :Razz: 

uglavnom, iako se to privatno tu pokusava napraviti javnim, bojim se nis od toga. inace, kad ja npr. napisem, da zelim cuti samo pozitivna iskustva s premazivanjem bradavica na stopalima pljuvackom mladog slona pri uštapu, to je zato sto sam krioterapiju vec probala, al nije bila djelotvorna. 

ako ne zelim savjet - nemojte mi ga davati. znam da je to jedna od stvari koje se u zivotu najteze nauce i samoj mi je to bilo stvarno tesko savladati.

----------


## marta

> zar se na forumu ne bi trebalo/smjelo/moglo razgovarati o svakoj otvorenoj temi, slagali se ili ne slagali s napisanim?!


Pa ne bi - to sve ovisi o pravilima foruma. Neke su teme osjetljive i osobe koje pisu o njima bi rado preskocile upadice, komentare, spustanja, zastrasivanja i slicno.

----------


## anchie76

> prvo, podnaslov topica glasi 'Podforum podrške za one kojima je zdravlje više od liječenja simptoma' i onda se u pravilima ponasanja naglasava odmak od klasicne i pomak ka alternativnoj medicini. 
> Mozda krivo tumacim, ali meni ovaj podnaslov zvuci prilicno uvredljivo prema klasicnoj medicini. 
> ni klasicna medicina nije iskljucivo lijecenje simptoma, daleko od toga.


Nije nam bila namjera da bude uvredljiv ikome.  Naprotiv.  Ja sam imala jednu ideju koja je trebala biti saljiva, pa je nismo stavili da ne bi slucajno netko to ozbiljno protumacio pa da ispadne uvredljivo ikome.  Trudili smo se da bude nekako opcenito - jer i klasicnom a i alternativnom medicinom se mogu lijeciti samo simptomi, ali na tom pdf-u je zamisljena i preventiva zdravlja.  No moguce da nismo uspjeli u svojoj namjeri.

Svakako slobodno predlozi sto bi moglo ici u podnaslov.   Svaka ideja je dobrodosla.


Dalje..

Ukoliko netko zeli raspravu da li ce lijeciti dijete homeopatijom ili ne, tada ce otvoriti temu na zdravlju djece.  Ukoliko korisnik zeli saznati samo savjete onih koji primjenjuju homeopatiju i njihova iskustva, tada ce pisati na holistickom.  Jer puno korisnika koji zdravlju pristupaju na taj nacin vise nemaju mjesta na forumu gdje mogu slobodno pisati - netko im konstantno ulijece i ti korisnici su prestali pisati.  Ko sto marta rece, sve se odvija na pp.  To bas nema puno smisla.

Drugo, neke teme koje su sada tamo, mozda ne spadaju tamo u potpunosti.  Pujica se trudila prebaciti ono sto se cinilo vrijednim prebacivanja s "A sto kaze priroda".  MOguce da ne odgovaraju u potpunosti opisu ovog pdf-a.  Slobodno nam ukazite na njih, pa cemo ih maknuti.  A i vjerujemo da ce s vremenom taj pdf poprimiti oblik kakvim smo ga i zamislili.

----------


## zhabica

> ako ne zelim savjet - nemojte mi ga davati. znam da je to jedna od stvari koje se u zivotu najteze nauce i samoj mi je to bilo stvarno tesko savladati.


ako ne zelis savjet i razlicita iskustva onda ne otvaras topic na javnom forumu nego pitas one za koje mislis da ce ti dat podrsku za to sto zelis, ili radis po svom pa kako bude. 

ako zelis samo pozitivna iskustva onda tako postavis topic i na moderatoricama je da reagiraju, to se moze i na Zdravlju ne treba za to poseban pdf podrske koji meni skroz zvuci kao nesto neobjektivno i vrlo diskutabilno.

----------


## anchie76

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zar se na forumu ne bi trebalo/smjelo/moglo razgovarati o svakoj otvorenoj temi, slagali se ili ne slagali s napisanim?!
> 
> 
> Pa ne bi - to sve ovisi o pravilima foruma. Neke su teme osjetljive i osobe koje pisu o njima bi rado preskocile upadice, komentare, spustanja, zastrasivanja i slicno.


Tako je.  Podforumi podrske upravo tome sluze.  Nekad davno kad je AP bio cisti SF, to je bio podforum podrske, jer su tada redovno ulijetali svi koji su mislili da treba po guzi i solili pamet AP korisnicima.  Forum je to prerastao, postao je cijeli AP   :Heart:  i potreba za podforumom podrske se izgubila, maknut je, ali se javlja potreba za nekim drugim podforumima podrske koji jos uvijek nisu _mainstream_ kod nas u drustvu.

----------


## anchie76

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako ne zelim savjet - nemojte mi ga davati. znam da je to jedna od stvari koje se u zivotu najteze nauce i samoj mi je to bilo stvarno tesko savladati.
> 
> 
> ako ne zelis savjet i razlicita iskustva onda ne otvaras topic na javnom forumu nego pitas one za koje mislis da ce ti dat podrsku za to sto zelis, ili radis po svom pa kako bude. 
> 
> ako zelis samo pozitivna iskustva onda tako postavis topic i na moderatoricama je da reagiraju, to se moze i na Zdravlju ne treba za to poseban pdf podrske koji meni skroz zvuci kao nesto neobjektivno i vrlo diskutabilno.


Citajuci ovo, pomislila bih da u najmanju ruku nemamo niti jedan drugi podforum podrske na forumu   :Smile:  

Naravno da je to moguce i na zdravlju, ali REALNO gledajuci, zar zaista mislis da je izvedivo?  Sto bi ta korisnica morala reci - javit moderatoru da pazi tu temu da se nitko ne moze javiti, ili bi moderator nagadjao tko trazi podrsku a tko ne?  To se trudimo i sada, ali je jaaako tesko, da ne kazem nemoguce.

Zar nije lakse ovako da tko zeli polemizirati da moze, a tko zeli podrsku da opet moze?  I vuk sit i koza cijela   :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> Nekad davno kad je AP bio cisti SF, to je bio podforum podrske, jer su tada redovno ulijetali svi koji su mislili da treba po guzi i solili pamet AP korisnicima.  Forum je to prerastao, postao je cijeli AP


pa da, ali zato sto su zagovornici AP-a bili pametniji, i uvjerljiviji od ovih koji su ulijetali - a ne zato jer su zabranili ulijetanje. Zar ne?

----------


## anchie76

> ne kontam podforume podrške na forumu  :/ 
> zar se na forumu ne bi trebalo/smjelo/moglo razgovarati o svakoj otvorenoj temi, slagali se ili ne slagali s napisanim?!


I ovo jaaako ovisi od pravila samog foruma.   Sami forum ne podrazumijeva da mozes pisati o cemu god hoces, naravno.  Kod nas bas i nema puno foruma s ovakvim podforuma podrske, al eto, oduvijek smo bili drugaciji pa (ispada da) smo i sada   :Smile:   Vani ih ima dosta.  Prosurfaj malo po inozemnim forumima koji se bave tematikom poput nase   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

meni recimo pod ovaj pdf nikako ne spada braco sa srebrnjaka 1  :shock:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Nekad davno kad je AP bio cisti SF, to je bio podforum podrske, jer su tada redovno ulijetali svi koji su mislili da treba po guzi i solili pamet AP korisnicima.  Forum je to prerastao, postao je cijeli AP  
> 
> 
> pa da, ali zato sto su zagovornici AP-a bili pametniji, i uvjerljiviji od ovih koji su ulijetali - a ne zato jer su zabranili ulijetanje. Zar ne?


Ali su za pocetak morali imati mjesto gdje mogu neometano raspravljati o AP roditeljstvu i siriti svoju ideju onima koji citaju.  Da to nisu imali, nikad ne bi dosli do toga da nam je to sada mainstream na forumu   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> meni recimo pod ovaj pdf nikako ne spada braco sa srebrnjaka 1  :shock:


Pa neki zele neometano raspravljati o njegovim metodama ljecenja.  Tolerancija   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> Sto bi ta korisnica morala reci - javit moderatoru da pazi tu temu da se nitko ne moze javiti, ili bi moderator nagadjao tko trazi podrsku a tko ne? To se trudimo i sada, ali je jaaako tesko, da ne kazem nemoguce.


a ovdje vam nece bit tesko pazit da ne ulijecu oni koji ne daju podrsku?  :Smile:  

ja jos jednom ponavljan anvin citat:




> Ako tražiš samo pozitivna iskustva, mogla bi ti promaknuti negativna, a to je vrlo opasno pri donošenju bilo kakve odluke


jer kad je zdravlje (cesto djece) u pitanju ne radi se o tome hoce li djete spavati u svom ili u nasem krevetu i drugim odlikama AP roditeljstva.

----------


## zhabica

> Ali su za pocetak morali imati mjesto gdje mogu neometano raspravljati o AP roditeljstvu i siriti svoju ideju onima koji citaju.  Da to nisu imali, nikad ne bi dosli do toga da nam je to sada mainstream na forumu


jeli ovo znaci da roda zeli da maintream postane lijecenje alternativnim metodama lijecenja?

----------


## a zakaj

> a zakaj prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


ne znam bas puno o tom razdoblju foruma.
ja sam dosla onda kad je AP vec skroz prevladao.
zar su u pocetku zaista sve upadice razlicito-misljenika bile brisane, a oni sami opominjani/banirani?

----------


## Tashunica

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali su za pocetak morali imati mjesto gdje mogu neometano raspravljati o AP roditeljstvu i siriti svoju ideju onima koji citaju.  Da to nisu imali, nikad ne bi dosli do toga da nam je to sada mainstream na forumu  
> 
> 
> jeli ovo znaci da roda zeli da maintream postane lijecenje alternativnim metodama lijecenja?


odgovor na ovo pitanje i mene zanima  :/

----------


## anchie76

> Sto bi ta korisnica morala reci - javit moderatoru da pazi tu temu da se nitko ne moze javiti, ili bi moderator nagadjao tko trazi podrsku a tko ne? To se trudimo i sada, ali je jaaako tesko, da ne kazem nemoguce.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a ovdje vam nece bit tesko pazit da ne ulijecu oni koji ne daju podrsku?  
> 
> ja jos jednom ponavljan anvin citat:
> 
> 
> ...


Da li si procitala pravila tog podforuma prije nego si mi postavila ovo pitanje?  Ja bih rekla da nisi   :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Podforumi podrše o AP-u ili prirodnom porodu imaju smisla jer su to teme vezane uz rad udruge, dapače teme koje udruga promiče. Ja do danas nisam bila svjesna da udruga promiče alternativni pristup liječenju  :? 

_anchie76 editirala dio posta_

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali su za pocetak morali imati mjesto gdje mogu neometano raspravljati o AP roditeljstvu i siriti svoju ideju onima koji citaju.  Da to nisu imali, nikad ne bi dosli do toga da nam je to sada mainstream na forumu  
> 
> 
> jeli ovo znaci da roda zeli da maintream postane lijecenje alternativnim metodama lijecenja?


Naravno da ne... Time se jos nismo poceli baviti, a sumnjam da hocemo   :Grin:  

Kao sto sam rekla, zelimo korisnicima pruziti mjesto gdje se mogu osjecati ok raspravljati bez upadica, provokacija, spustanja itd.  Ti korisnici su nestali s foruma zbog takvog nacina komunikacije s njima, a mi vjerujemo da zasluzuju svoje mesto pod zvijezdama   :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

_anchie76 uklonila jer se referiralo na provokaciju Mime_

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  a zakaj prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa naravno.  To je svrha podforuma porske.

----------


## anchie76

Molim vas nemojte provocirati.  Zaista fali malo vise tolerancije na ovom forumu u zadnje vrijeme  :/ 

Ako vas istinski zanima stagod, ja cu si dati truda i objasniti najbolje sto mogu.  Al nemojte dolaziti provocirati.

----------


## anchie76

Ovaj gore post je bio upucen Mimi.

----------


## Bubica

AP je isto bio cisti pdf podrske, a sjecam se i vrlo slicnog topika (kao i ovaj) koji je otvoren kada i taj pdf 8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Molim vas nemojte provocirati.  Zaista fali malo vise tolerancije na ovom forumu u zadnje vrijeme  :/


A kakva je tolerancija braniti nekim korisnicima da postaju na određenim podforumima?

----------


## puntica

> puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni recimo pod ovaj pdf nikako ne spada braco sa srebrnjaka 1  :shock:
> 
> 
> Pa neki zele neometano raspravljati o njegovim metodama ljecenja.  Tolerancija


slaem se, tolerantna sam ja i baš me briga što netko o njemu piše. jednostavno ne čitam ako me ne zanima ALI, ako je forumašica koja je otvorila temu htjela saznati ISKUSTVA i dobra i loša o njemu, onda ste joj prebacivanjem na ovaj pdf to uskratili  :/ 

mislim, ok mi je ako je tema npr. kadulja. pa koja su joj ljekovita svojstva, kako je koristiti, kada... (valjda bi se moglo napisati ako ima nekih nuspojava  :? )


ali ako se netko pita dal je neka osba iscjelitelj ili šarlatan ili tko već...onda bi to trebalo biti na npr. servisnom kutku ili negdje gdje svatko može reći svoje iskustvo, ma kakvo ono bilo


(braco sa srebrnjaka je samo primjer...)

----------


## anchie76

> AP je isto bio cisti pdf podrske, a sjecam se i vrlo slicnog topika (kao i ovaj) koji je otvoren kada i taj pdf 8)


Sa svakim podforumom podrske neminovno dolazi i jedan ovakav    :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim vas nemojte provocirati.  Zaista fali malo vise tolerancije na ovom forumu u zadnje vrijeme  :/
> 
> 
> A kakva je tolerancija braniti nekim korisnicima da postaju na određenim podforumima?


Tolerantno ili ne, pravila su takva kakva jesu.  Ako korisnici daju podrsku, nitko im ne brani da sudjeluju, u suprotnom ne mogu sudjelovati   :Smile:

----------


## Mima

:Laughing:  majko moja 

dakle, napisala sam da je topic o liječenju krvlju pronašao svoje mjesto na novom podforumu - na taj sam način u šaljivom tonu izrazila svoje mišljenje o njemu. Jer, dakle, u duhu neraspravljanja nego samo pružanja podrške, niti na izjave kakve su se mogle čitati na tom topicu neće se moći reagirati. Zanima me što će biti ako netko napiše da mu dijete od godinu dana ne sjedi samo i da bi probao to liječiti ovom ili onom alternativnom metodom. Ili ako netko napiše da mu dijete od tri mjeseca teško diše i da bi mu stavio luk uz krevet.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ti si sama prvo rekla da fali tolerancije na forumu, a sad kažeš da su važna pravila, a ne tolerancija. Opet dvostruka mjerila?  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> slaem se, tolerantna sam ja i baš me briga što netko o njemu piše. jednostavno ne čitam ako me ne zanima ALI, ako je forumašica koja je otvorila temu htjela saznati ISKUSTVA i dobra i loša o njemu, onda ste joj prebacivanjem na ovaj pdf to uskratili  :/ 
> 
> mislim, ok mi je ako je tema npr. kadulja. pa koja su joj ljekovita svojstva, kako je koristiti, kada... (valjda bi se moglo napisati ako ima nekih nuspojava  :? )


Rekla sam vec u svom prvom postu da se pujica trudila prebaciti teme za koje je mislila da imaju smisla biti ovdje.  Vrlo lako da je napravljen propust i da je tema greskom prebacena.  





> ali ako se netko pita dal je neka osba iscjelitelj ili šarlatan ili tko već...onda bi to trebalo biti na npr. servisnom kutku ili negdje gdje svatko može reći svoje iskustvo, ma kakvo ono bilo


Naravno.  Ako osoba trazi bilo kakva iskustva, onda bi trebalo biti otvoreno na npr. zdravlju odraslih.  Ako osoba zeli cuti samo pozitivna iskustva onih koji se lijece kod brace (bez da je drugi osudjuju sto razmislja ici kod njega), onda ce otvoriti temu na holistickom.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> ...


Joooj tedi, brkas pojmove.  Tolerantan biti u smislu prihvacati osobe koje drugacije razmisljaju, ne vrijedjati, ne provocirati, ne zgrazavat se zgrazavanja radi.

----------


## sorciere

> a ne zato jer su zabranili ulijetanje. Zar ne?


NE.

itekako su zabranjivali ulijetanje, i to vrlo direktno. tak sklerozna nisam.

----------


## pujica

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  puntica prvotno napisa
> ...


jedno je napisati osobno iskustvo koje je mozda negativno, a odnosi se npr. na navedenu temu o Braci ili na djelovanje neke biljke za to i to
nitko nece brisati takve postove

ali kad dodje njih deset pa kaze on je sarlatan (bez argumenata ili iskustva) ili kazu kadulja je otrovna (i opet bez argumenata) samo da bi se o tome raspravljalo radi rasprave, onda tome nije mjesto na tom pdf-u

ja mogu tamo postaviti npr. pitanje sto upotrijebiti umjesto antibiotika i zelim odgovor na to, a ne da me netko uvjerava kako su antibiotici nuzni

dakle, imamo podforume o zdravlju na kojima mozemo raspravljati, iskustva (a to je ipak nesto sasvim drugo) se mogu pisati i na ovom pdf-u

----------


## anchie76

> majko moja 
> 
> dakle, napisala sam da je topic o liječenju krvlju pronašao svoje mjesto na novom podforumu - na taj sam način u šaljivom tonu izrazila svoje mišljenje o njemu. .


Pre cinican ti je bio onaj post, zato je uklonjen.  Daj probaj to drugacije malo.  Ne zelim ovdje raspravu o toj temi (opet).




> Jer, dakle, u duhu neraspravljanja nego samo pružanja podrške, niti na izjave kakve su se mogle čitati na tom topicu neće se moći reagirati. Zanima me što će biti ako netko napiše da mu dijete od godinu dana ne sjedi samo i da bi probao to liječiti ovom ili onom alternativnom metodom. Ili ako netko napiše da mu dijete od tri mjeseca teško diše i da bi mu stavio luk uz krevet


Iskreno cu se zacuditi ako itko postavi takvo pitanje na tom pdf-u   :Grin:  

No postoji tu i osoblje foruma koje ima pravo ukazati na neke stvari, a i ima pravo ukloniti postove ako misli da su na stetu drugih korisnika (ma kako alternativni bili) itd.

----------


## Svimbalo

Zao mi je što tek sad vidim topic, ali i drago što su neke cure rekle sve bolje od mene-potpisujem a zakajicu i zhabicu skroz i potpuno...
Cijeli dan razmišljam o Holističkom, i o pdfovima podrške općenito, pa mi je ovaj topic sjeo kao naručen   :Smile:  
Zašto je Mima editirana? Grist ću se do ponoći što sam zakasnila   :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


ali cijeli smisao pdf. podrške je u *neprihvaćanju* osoba koje drugačije razmišljaju
dapače, u izopćavanju s istih

----------


## sorciere

> Joooj tedi, brkas pojmove.  Tolerantan biti u smislu prihvacati osobe koje drugacije razmisljaju, ne vrijedjati, ne provocirati, ne zgrazavat se zgrazavanja radi.


teddy je ovdje jako dugo. u zadnje vrijeme ju se stalno uvjerava da nešto krivo shvaća. koliko ju ja poznam - to mi ne ide uz nju. 

ja nemam puno vremena biti na forumu, ali mi to baš nekako upada u oči.

----------


## Mima

Napisala sam da mi je drago što je topic o liječenju krvlju pronašao pravo mjesto za sebe - bila je to šala, možda i cinična, ali napisana sa namjerom da ukratko iskažem svoje mišljenje o novom podforumu na kojem će se, dakle, moći naći i takve teme a na koje se neće moći kritički odgovoriti, nego samo podrškom.

----------


## anchie76

> ali cijeli smisao pdf. podrške je u *neprihvaćanju* osoba koje drugačije razmišljaju
> dapače, u izopćavanju s istih


Ne nego davanje prostora ovima koji isto razmisljaju   :Saint:

----------


## Svimbalo

Mn da   :Rolling Eyes:  
Kad pročitam samo pola postova prije no što pišem...
Znam odgovor, budite mirne, grist se neću   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> zelimo korisnicima pruziti mjesto gdje se mogu osjecati ok raspravljati bez upadica, provokacija, spustanja


potpuno razumijem ovu namjeru, ali smatram i dalje da se ovakvim pdf-om moze lako upasti u zamku, da netko dobije neobjektivne informacije buduci je forum javan i ima raznih ljudi i korisnika koji ga citaju i zbog te neobjektivnsoti netko moze donijeti odluku o lijecenju koja u nekim slucajevima moze biti katastrofalna. 

mislim da se zbog takvih situacija treba dobro razmisliti jeli pdf potreban.

----------


## puntica

mislim da se morate bolje dogovoriti oko pravila ovog pdf-a, jer ove dvije izjave su proturječne. :/ 




> Naravno.  Ako osoba trazi bilo kakva iskustva, onda bi trebalo biti otvoreno na npr. zdravlju odraslih.  Ako osoba zeli cuti samo pozitivna iskustva onih koji se lijece kod brace (bez da je drugi osudjuju sto razmislja ici kod njega), onda ce otvoriti temu na holistickom.






> jedno je napisati osobno iskustvo koje je mozda negativno, a odnosi se npr. na navedenu temu o Braci ili na djelovanje neke biljke za to i to
> nitko nece brisati takve postove

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali cijeli smisao pdf. podrške je u *neprihvaćanju* osoba koje drugačije razmišljaju
> dapače, u izopćavanju s istih
> 
> 
> Ne nego davanje prostora ovima koji isto razmisljaju


ju sej tomatou, aj sej tomejtou

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  zelimo korisnicima pruziti mjesto gdje se mogu osjecati ok raspravljati bez upadica, provokacija, spustanja
> 
> 
> potpuno razumijem ovu namjeru, ali smatram i dalje da se ovakvim pdf-om moze lako upasti u zamku, da netko dobije neobjektivne informacije buduci je forum javan i ima raznih ljudi i korisnika koji ga citaju i zbog te neobjektivnsoti netko moze donijeti odluku o lijecenju koja u nekim slucajevima moze biti katastrofalna.


Ovo je FORUM na kojem pisu tko god zeli.. Niti jedan savjet nitko ne bi trebao uzimati zdravo za gotovo.  BILO tko se moze ulogirati i reci da je tko zna sto, da li cemo zato vjerovati tim postovima?  Na korisnicima je odgovornost za sve odluke sto donose u zivotu, pa tako i tu cemu ce vjerovati od procitanog i sto ce napraviti s tim sto su procitali.  I sve sto se procita, sve se da provjeriti da li je to zaista tako.

Bio to ovaj podforum ili neki drugi, to pravilo vrijedi za sve.

U pravilima onog podforuma je jasno istaknuto da ce se dobiti samo jedna strana price i da ukoliko se zeli cuti obje strane, da se tema treba otvoriti na nekom drugom podforumu.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> ...


Točno tako.

----------


## anchie76

> mislim da se morate bolje dogovoriti oko pravila ovog pdf-a, jer ove dvije izjave su proturječne. :/ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Nema beda, usaglasit cemo se   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

mozes li mi objasnit sto si mislila s ovim reci? 




> Da li si procitala pravila tog podforuma prije nego si mi postavila ovo pitanje? Ja bih rekla da nisi Smile



jer naravno da sam procitala pravila, ne bi se upustala u raspravu da nisam.

----------


## anchie76

Pa zbog ove recenice mi se cinilo da nisi procitala.  Oprosti   :Smile:  




> Obzirom da na ovom podforumu nisu dozvoljena polemiziranja, ukoliko ne želite čuti samo jednu stranu priče o temi koju ste otvorili, tada otvorite temu na nekom drugom podforumu, kao npr. "zdravlje djece" ili "zdravlje odraslih".


Na korisnicima je odgovornost da dobiju odgovore na svoja pitanja.  Oni ih mogu postaviti na cybermedu, na forum.hr,  na MIB-u, kod nas... internet je beskrajan.  A na njima je da odluce sto ce s tom dobivenom info.

----------


## Tashunica

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


ne bi trebao, ali uzima.
imaš ljudi koji tražeći informacije na netu slučajno nabasaju na ovaj forum, kao što sam i sama, i taj sigurno neće prije čitanja teme gledati pravila nekog pdf-a.

----------


## zhabica

ok, sad vidim tvoj drugi post. 

no, i dalje stojim pri svom. 

uostalom, you are the boss.

----------


## puntica

> Nema beda, usaglasit cemo se


  :Wink:  


jedan problem koji bi se mogao pojaviti je da se neke teme poduplaju. da na jednom pdf-u bude ista tema ali samo s pozitivnim iskustvima, a na drugom pdf-u ta tema s raznim iskustvima. čini mi se da je to šteta  :/ 


već vidim kako netko otvara temu tipa liječenje krvlju gdje svi govore kako je to super. pa druga forumašica otvara tu istu temu na drugom pdf-u gdje se svi zgražaju... To mi se ne čini baš bezveze :/

----------


## anchie76

> Anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je FORUM na kojem pisu tko god zeli.. Niti jedan savjet nitko ne bi trebao uzimati zdravo za gotovo.
> 
> 
> ne bi trebao, ali uzima.
> imaš ljudi koji tražeći informacije na netu slučajno nabasaju na ovaj forum, kao što sam i sama, i taj sigurno neće prije čitanja teme gledati pravila nekog pdf-a.


To ne pise u pravilima.  To je jednostavno common sense   :Smile:   (mislim na samu cinjenicu ne neznas uopce tko je to napisao, da li je izmislio, prozivio ili cuo)

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nema beda, usaglasit cemo se  
> 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> ...


Imali smo vec takvih "duplih" tema.  I jedna i druga su odradile svoju svrhu, jedna za polemiku a druga za podrsku.  Ako bude opet nuzno, so be it   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> jedan problem koji bi se mogao pojaviti je da se neke teme poduplaju. da


da i onda netko vidi samo jednu temu, a ne vidi drugu i donese krivu odluku. 

meni je pomisao na tako nesto strasna.

----------


## Imga

Imam još jedno pitanje...   

Gdje je sad tema koja je pokrenula novi pdf od forumašice Nataše S., kojoj sam zaboravila novi nick   :Embarassed:  ?

možda ne tražim dobro  :/

----------


## mikka

kaj nije pomisao da bi netko donio recimo zivotno vaznu odluku vezanu za zdravlje (svoje ili djetetovo) samo na temelju par postova na nekom forumu malo.. too much? ja bi rekla da je ovo samo jedna kap.

inace, ne ulazim previse u odluke osoblja o novim pdf-ovima. ima, nema, meni ok. nisam zahtjevna  :Grin:

----------


## pujica

> Imam još jedno pitanje...   
> 
> Gdje je sad tema koja je pokrenula novi pdf od forumašice Nataše S., kojoj sam zaboravila novi nick   ?
> 
> možda ne tražim dobro  :/


na Zdravlju odraslih

----------


## Zorana

Hoce li se ovdje prebaciti i vakcinacijski osvijesteno v. pleme, s obzirom na to da je i to bilo zamisljeno kao oaza istomisljenika napaljenih na holizam?  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> kaj nije pomisao da bi netko donio recimo zivotno vaznu odluku vezanu za zdravlje (svoje ili djetetovo) samo na temelju par postova na nekom forumu malo.. too much?


nije. ljudi se često hvataju za slamke.   :Sad:

----------


## anchie76

> puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jedan problem koji bi se mogao pojaviti je da se neke teme poduplaju. da
> 
> 
> da i onda netko vidi samo jednu temu, a ne vidi drugu i donese krivu odluku. 
> 
> meni je pomisao na tako nesto strasna.


Ne kuzim zbog cega ne bi vidio drugu temu? Pa nista na ovom podforumu nije skriveno, svi sve mogu vidjeti, i pretrazivac cesto pomogne   :Grin:    A i na toj duploj smo imali linkove i na jednu i na drugu.   Nemojte panicariti, bit ce sve ok   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> malo.. too much?


meni nije  :Sad:

----------


## a zakaj

Ma, samo pogledajte topice koji se sad nalaze u pdf-u.
Vecina uopce nije bila pisana s namjerom da se dobije podrska za samo jednu stranu price.
To su uglavnom topici tipa - 'muci me ovo- sto bih mogla uzeti?' ili 'jel ima neko iskustava s tim i tim preparatom?'
To nije za pdf podrske. I time sto ste to tamo svrstale uopce ne cinite dobro pokretacima topica.

----------


## anchie76

> Imam još jedno pitanje...   
> 
> Gdje je sad tema koja je pokrenula novi pdf od forumašice Nataše S., kojoj sam zaboravila novi nick   ?
> 
> možda ne tražim dobro  :/


Ona se sad zove Mitja, i tema je na zdravlju odraslih (u dogovoru s njom)   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> Ne kuzim zbog cega ne bi vidio drugu temu?


pa evo jedan banalan: slucajno ne vidi, promakne mu ...

----------


## anchie76

> Hoce li se ovdje prebaciti i vakcinacijski osvijesteno v. pleme, s obzirom na to da je i to bilo zamisljeno kao oaza istomisljenika napaljenih na holizam?


Obzirom na kolicinu prepucavanja i negativne energije na tim temama, zakljucili smo da ih necemo prebacivati.

ALI, vise ste nego dobro dosli pokretati nove oaze   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ne kuzim zbog cega ne bi vidio drugu temu?
> 
> 
> pa evo jedan banalan: slucajno ne vidi, promakne mu ...


Pa niti jedna tema na forumu nije bas tako smrtno bitna da ti zivot ovisi ak ne vidis onu drugu.   Pa koliko je sad tema koje smo prezvakali prije, pa se starima vise ne da ponavljati stare info koje su vec rekli, pa su ove teme sad bez tih info. A rijetki koriste pretrazivac.  Sta cemo sada s tim?

----------


## Forka

Mislim, slažem se da nekog reda mora biti... inače bi sve otišlo u kupus...
Ali ovo mi fakat miriši na plemenska okupljanja, sektašenje, poticanje jednoumlja, ni sama ne znam kako bih to nazvala...
Volim otvorenost u razmišljanjima...

----------


## anchie76

> Ma, samo pogledajte topice koji se sad nalaze u pdf-u.
> Vecina uopce nije bila pisana s namjerom da se dobije podrska za samo jednu stranu price.
> To su uglavnom topici tipa - 'muci me ovo- sto bih mogla uzeti?' ili 'jel ima neko iskustava s tim i tim preparatom?'
> To nije za pdf podrske. I time sto ste to tamo svrstale uopce ne cinite dobro pokretacima topica.


Ok, vec sam rekla, a i ponovit cu.. moguce da neke teme ne spadaju tamo.  DA, provjerit cemo i preslozit stvari najbolje sto znamo.  Ok?   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Mislim, slažem se da nekog reda mora biti... inače bi sve otišlo u kupus...
> Ali ovo mi fakat miriši na plemenska okupljanja, sektašenje, poticanje jednoumlja, ni sama ne znam kako bih to nazvala...
> Volim otvorenost u razmišljanjima...


x

----------


## anchie76

> Volim otvorenost u razmišljanjima...


I to nitko ne brani  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> Pa niti jedna tema na forumu nije bas tako smrtno bitna da ti zivot ovisi ak ne vidis onu drugu.


to TI mislis  :Smile:  a ja mislim da si u krivu. 

ponekad nesto sto je nama banalno, nekome moze biti fatalno. vjeruj mi.  :Smile:  

posebno kad se radi o zdravlju ...

----------


## Zorana

Zhabice, najbolje onda totalno ukinuti sve teme vezane za zdravlje. :/

----------


## pujica

> Mislim, slažem se da nekog reda mora biti... inače bi sve otišlo u kupus...
> Ali ovo mi fakat miriši na plemenska okupljanja, sektašenje, poticanje jednoumlja, ni sama ne znam kako bih to nazvala...
> Volim otvorenost u razmišljanjima...


pa velika vecina stvari za koje se Roda bori su sektasenje i jednoumlje za mnoge u nasem drustvu i sta sad - znaci ne treba uopce niti otvarati prostor za drugacije razmisljanje i pristup?

namjera tog pdf-a nije kontrirati niti negirati klasicnu medicinu nego jednostavno otvoriti prostor za drugaciji pristup

----------


## djuma

:D  za novi pdf
zorana, mrak ti je avatar!

----------


## Svimbalo

Meni se ovdje neke stvari čine strašnima...
Sad sam pročitala sporni topic o liječenju vlastitom krvlju i vjerujte da me hvata jeza, a budući to tamo ne smijem reći, evo, podijelih to s vama ovdje   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> Zhabice, najbolje onda totalno ukinuti sve teme vezane za zdravlje. :/


pa ...  :Grin:  

salim se, ali i za takve topice mislim da su potencijalno opasni. pa nek onda bude jedna "tempirana bomba", a ne dvije  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Pa niti jedna tema na forumu nije bas tako smrtno bitna da ti zivot ovisi ak ne vidis onu drugu.
> 
> 
> to TI mislis  a ja mislim da si u krivu. 
> 
> ...


A sto je s ovim dijelom?  Zasto si njega preskocila?   :Grin:  




> Pa koliko je sad tema koje smo prezvakali prije, pa se starima vise ne da ponavljati stare info koje su vec rekli, pa su ove teme sad bez tih info. A rijetki koriste pretrazivac. Sta cemo sada s tim?

----------


## sorciere

> Forka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Volim otvorenost u razmišljanjima...
> 
> 
> I to nitko ne brani





> Ako korisnici daju podrsku, nitko im ne brani da sudjeluju, *u suprotnom ne mogu sudjelovati*



 :?

----------


## Mima

> pa velika vecina stvari za koje se Roda bori su sektasenje i jednoumlje za mnoge u nasem drustvu i sta sad - znaci ne treba uopce niti otvarati prostor za drugacije razmisljanje i pristup?


Bori li se onda Roda za alternativni pristup liječenju?

----------


## puntica

> Meni se ovdje neke stvari čine strašnima...
> Sad sam pročitala sporni topic o liječenju vlastitom krvlju i vjerujte da me hvata jeza, a budući to tamo ne smijem reći, evo, podijelih to s vama ovdje


možeš otvoriti topic o liječenju npr. vlastitim noktima (ostatak nakon rezanja, pa prah od toga)... Valjda će ti netko dati podršku  8) 


da ne bi sad ispalo da se sprdam iz alternative, naprotiv, to mi je uvijek prvi izbor i jako me veseli što na ovom forumu ima puno istomišljenika.


ali mislim da se neke stvari moraju malo drugačije postaviti  :/

----------


## anchie76

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zhabice, najbolje onda totalno ukinuti sve teme vezane za zdravlje. :/
> 
> 
> pa ...  
> 
> salim se, ali i za takve topice mislim da su potencijalno opasni. pa nek onda bude jedna "tempirana bomba", a ne dvije


Pa znas ti koliko mi "tempiranih bombi' imamo tjekom svih ovih godina postojanja foruma? I mislis da korisnici iscitaju SVE ikad napisano na forumu na tu temu?  Ne bih rekla   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Na jako puno foruma se raspravlja o zdravstvenim pitanjima i nekako se podrazumijeva da je svaki korisnik odgovoran za sebe i svoje postupke. 
Inace, meni se ideja o otvaranju ovakvog podforuma jako svidja. Jos sad kad vidim da se moze ponovo otvoriti oaza za necjepise.....ma milina.

----------


## zhabica

> Sta cemo sada s tim?


pa valjda *podrzat* stare da pisu ponovo  :Razz:  

mislim da su to sad kruske i jabuke, a mozda i nisu  :Unsure:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Forka prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa postoje drugi podforumi gdje mogu sudjelovati s istom temom i pozvati na raspravu

----------


## anchie76

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa velika vecina stvari za koje se Roda bori su sektasenje i jednoumlje za mnoge u nasem drustvu i sta sad - znaci ne treba uopce niti otvarati prostor za drugacije razmisljanje i pristup?
> 
> 
> Bori li se onda Roda za alternativni pristup liječenju?


Ne.  Roda se ne bori za takve stvari, i male su sanse da ce nam to uci u djelokrug djelovanja u buducnosti

----------


## anchie76

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se ovdje neke stvari čine strašnima...
> Sad sam pročitala sporni topic o liječenju vlastitom krvlju i vjerujte da me hvata jeza, a budući to tamo ne smijem reći, evo, podijelih to s vama ovdje  
> 
> 
> možeš otvoriti topic o liječenju npr. vlastitim noktima (ostatak nakon rezanja, pa prah od toga)... Valjda će ti netko dati podršku  8) 
> 
> ...


Nemojmo pretjerivati puntice, ne moze tamo bas sta god se korisnicima smisli pa ajmo udri podrsku.  Taj podforum je namjenjen za one koji su vecinom pisali o alternativi na forumu nekada, ali su prestali zbog provokacija i napada.  A vjeruj mi da u proslosti nije bilo krvi i noktiju, tako da se slobodno manje hvatajte za tu temu.

----------


## Svimbalo

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pujica prvotno napisa
> ...


Hvala Bogu! I držim te za riječ   :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


ok... npr. (slučajan izbor)...

na kojem pdf-u mogu pozvati na raspravu o braci? a da se ne zalokota kao nevezano na roditeljske, zdravstvene, školske, servisne, filozofske teme? mislim, on ipak ne spada u taj dio.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

_uklonjen post jer je bio off topic_

----------


## zhabica

> I mislis da korisnici iscitaju SVE ikad napisano na forumu na tu temu?  Ne bih rekla


upravo o tom i ja pricam!  :Smile:  

got' you!    :Dancing Fever:

----------


## pujica

> Mima prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pujica prvotno napisa
> ...


tako je, ne borimo se za to kao aktivnost udruge, ali dajemo prostor onima koji zele nesmetano razgovarati o drugacijim pristupima zdravlju

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Nisu kruske i jabuke, jer uvijek postoji sansa da ce korisnik propustiti procitati nesto. Mozda bas nesto ne pise na forumu nego samo na portalu, mozda uopce ta info ne postoji kod nas nego je ima na tudjem forumu.  Poanta je da je korisnik SAM odgovoran za ono sto procita i odluku sto ce s tim.  Korisnik uvijek moze sam potraziti dodatne info, svi mi znamo da na internetu ima jako puno toga.  Nije roda.hr jedina stvar sto se moze naci na netu   :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> Pa koliko je sad tema koje smo prezvakali prije, pa se starima vise ne da ponavljati stare info koje su vec rekli, pa su ove teme sad bez tih info. A rijetki koriste pretrazivac. Sta cemo sada s tim?


evo, neću ja preskočiti   :Grin:  

takve se teme onda linkaju kao što to, recimo, Frida vrijedno radi
ili ih se sticka kao važne

pa ne bi došlo do toga da se po stopedesetiprvi put raspravlja o snižavanju temperature, opstipaciji ili proljevu od zubića


i... pozdrav mujici, ma gdje god bio   :Bye:

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaj nije pomisao da bi netko donio recimo zivotno vaznu odluku vezanu za zdravlje (svoje ili djetetovo) samo na temelju par postova na nekom forumu malo.. too much?
> 
> 
> nije. ljudi se često hvataju za slamke.


valjda ako se hvataju za slamke znaci da su sve ostalo vec isprobali, a ne da na prvu idu na alternativu?

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  sorciere prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa na zdravlju!  ne kuzim sto tu nije jasno  :?

----------


## sorciere

ne znam kakve veze braco ima sa zdravljem.  :? 

a možda i ima ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

cvjetić...

----------


## Mima

Fakat, sve koje sam znala da su išli Braci išli su porad ljubavnih jada   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> pa ne bi došlo do toga da se po stopedesetiprvi put raspravlja o snižavanju temperature, opstipaciji ili proljevu od zubića


Jesi ti vidjela koju kolicinu tema mi imamo tu na forumu?  Jel ti se to cini izvedivim za stickanje?   :Grin:  

Nekad smo imali na nekim pdf-ovima temu s najcescim pitanjima tj. temama.  Mislis da su ih ljudi citali i postavljali pitanja tamo?  Nisu.  Otvarali su nove.  Isto kao sto rijetki koriste pretrazivac, lakse je otvoriti temu i pitati.

----------


## puntica

mislim da, osim nekoliko tema kao npr. virtualno osvješteno vakcinacijsko..., ne postoje teme koje bi spadale u ovaj pdf a da su se na njima svi složili bez upadica itd.


mislim da bi trebala postojati mogućnost otvaranja TEMA PODRŠKE, gdje bi u naslovu bilo jasno naznačeno da je to tema podrške (npr. za Bracu tema tipa: braco sa srebrnjaka - zadovoljni korisnici/obožavatelji/štovatelji/pacijenti ili što već) da ne bi netko pomislio da svi forumaši imaju samo pozitivna iskustva s nečim, da se na prvi pogled zna da se radi samo o pozitivnim iskustvima.


sad ćete reći da to piše u pravilima pdf-a ali ne vjerujem da ih svi čitaju  :/

----------


## Zorana

Pa zar nije jednostavnije ovako, ovisno o tome kakav tko savjet zeli, odabere podforum i pise? Jednostavno i lako se izbjegne stvaranje vrucih tema i nepotrebnih prepucavanja.

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa ne bi došlo do toga da se po stopedesetiprvi put raspravlja o snižavanju temperature, opstipaciji ili proljevu od zubića
> 
> 
> Jesi ti vidjela koju kolicinu tema mi imamo tu na forumu?  Jel ti se to cini izvedivim za stickanje?   
> 
> Nekad smo imali na nekim pdf-ovima temu s najcescim pitanjima tj. temama.  Mislis da su ih ljudi citali i postavljali pitanja tamo?  Nisu.  Otvarali su nove.  Isto kao sto rijetki koriste pretrazivac, lakse je otvoriti temu i pitati.


oooo
pitaj mammu san koju treba stickati za opstipaciju, npr.   :Wink:  
žena je valjda pol godine kopiravala svoje postove od teme na temu 
i strpljivo ponavljala
a onda joj je valjda dojadilo pa odustala 

kao što će, uostalom, i svima nama jednom dodijati ponavljanje

----------


## anchie76

Pa znam da su moderatori bili ustrajni u tome, al djaba im.. korisnika koji to nisu radili je bilo vise.

----------


## pujica

pa nije samo valjda homeopatija neupitna - ne kuzim zasto se ne bi moglo pisati o reikiju, bioenergiji, kiropraktici, travarstvu i slicno, a da to odmah ne mora biti predmet raspravljanja o tome je li to sarlatanstvo ili nije (vezano uz temu o braci npr.)

----------


## anchie76

Nego da ja vas pitam, kad vi ideta spavati?  NIsam ja navikla biti ovako dugo budna, pa samo da znam koliko dugo jos moram izdrzati?   :Teletubbies:

----------


## Forka

doduše... ja sam tog bracu stalno nekak' svrstavala u alternativce...
kaj je on onda zapravo?

----------


## puntica

> Nego da ja vas pitam, kad vi ideta spavati?  NIsam ja navikla biti ovako dugo budna, pa samo da znam koliko dugo jos moram izdrzati?


ja idem


laku noć anchie76

 :Kiss:

----------


## anchie76

> doduše... ja sam tog bracu stalno nekak' svrstavala u alternativce...
> kaj je on onda zapravo?


Jel mozemo o tome sutra, da pujica i ja sad mozemo otici spavati?   :Laughing:

----------


## Forka

ma, naravno, laku noć cure, lijepo spavajte i još ljepše sanjajte...

----------


## anchie76

Strah me otici.. sto ako me ujutro doceka novih 100 pitanja?   :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

OT smo s linkanjem i stickanjem
sorry, a zakaj

još uvijek ne razumijem zašto bi nekog ugrožavalo tuđe suprotno mišljenje pristojno izrečeno
i zašto je potrebno "ugrožene" separirati

ali vjerojatno je problem u meni   :Predaja:  

ceterum censeo:
za dobru debatu potrebna je i oporba
a svi ćemo se složiti da se više sazna iz jedne debate nego iz sto podrški

----------


## Forka

moraš biti spremna na sve... znaš ono "ništa nas ne smije iznenaditi"!

----------


## a zakaj

> Strah me otici.. sto ako me ujutro doceka novih 100 pitanja?


a ti brzo prebaci ovaj topic na neki pdf podrske, pa cemo te cijelu noc samo podrzavati. nikakva pitanja ni rasprave, samo hagici!

----------


## anchie76

> ceterum censeo:
> za dobru debatu potrebna je i oporba
> a svi ćemo se složiti da se više sazna iz jedne debate nego iz sto podrški


Mama koja ima krizu u dojenju, mislis li da joj vise koristi debata ili podrska?   To je tema za sutra nastaviti, ne daj boze vise veceras   :Predaja:

----------


## anchie76

> moraš biti spremna na sve... znaš ono "ništa nas ne smije iznenaditi"!


Lako tebi reci, ne moras ti odgovoriti na sva pitanja   :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ceterum censeo:
> za dobru debatu potrebna je i oporba
> a svi ćemo se složiti da se više sazna iz jedne debate nego iz sto podrški
> 
> 
> Mama koja ima krizu u dojenju, mislis li da joj vise koristi debata ili podrska?   To je tema za sutra nastaviti, ne daj boze vise veceras


Nema odmora dok traje obnova (foruma)!

Mama s krizom traži pomoć
i svi su slobodni pisati
čak je netko prije par dana predložio AD
i nije obrisan  :shock:

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Imga prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisam mislila na forum, mislila sam na zivot generalno, al ajd mozemo i forum.... Nisam pitala tko smije pisati a tko ne, pitala sam ovo




> mislis li *da joj vise koristi* debata ili podrska?


A sad FAKAT idem.  Laku noc  :Bye:

----------


## Imga

Laku noć!   :Bye:  

Ja ću još sama sa sobom malo, najte zameriti.   :Grin:  

Misliš da mujičin šokirani post nije *koristio* Mitji?
Niti svi ostali koji su zastupali klasično liječenje na pristojniji način?

Osobno mislim (i nadam se) da itekako jest, tim više što je tema sada na zdravlju odraslih.

I da ne zaboravim, smatram da *korisne* informacije o selektivnom cijepljenju i necijepljenju *također* može pružiti netko tko se cijepljenjem i procijepljenošću populacije bavi profesionalno, a ne samo mi, informirani laici.

----------


## Tiwi

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


Yjah. Pa nije ni to kraj svijeta i vijeka.
Doći će neki novi i ponavljati nove info i tko zna, nakon nekog vremena, hoće li se itko sjećati starih info.. 

Možda malo pojednpstavljujem, ali zapravo je u životu sve puno jednostavnije nego želimo priznati. Rijeke teku. I niti jedan težak problem neće ih zaustaviti. Tako i sve ostalo. Neće forum stati ako se nekom više ne da pisati.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam sinoć iznenada napustila raspravu zato jer mi se ugasio laptop   :Grin:  
Ono što me zanima jest sljedeće-ako se Udruga zalaže za neki cilj, uzmimo za primjer svima najpoznatiji- dojenje, te onda ne dozvoljava rasprave na svom Forumu o npr. AD, ali se *ne zalaže*  za alternativni pristup liječenju, zašto onda dozvoljava rasprave o tome? Odnosno, još gore, ne rasprave, nego *samo podršku?*
Zašto se ne može primijeniti obrnuta analogija?
Koji se kriteriji primijenjuju prilikom izbora što će se "tolerirati", odnosno čemu će se "dati prostor", a čemu ne? 
Malo sam zbunjena  :?

----------


## Svimbalo

I još nešto-dubokim razmišljanjem o onome što je preneseno vezano za Mimin post o terapiji vlastitom krvlju, pitam se je li taj post uistinu bio provokatorski, tko ga je takvim doživio-OK, anchie, ti si the boss i svi znamo da imaš pravo na vlastitu procjenu, međutim, malo me brine (ili-ne sviđa mi se) put kojim je Forum krenuo, ako edit takvog posta mogu smatrati "putem kojim se kreće"...
Ne sviđa mi se niti ovo objašnjenje: 



> Poanta je da je korisnik SAM odgovoran za ono sto procita i odluku sto ce s tim. Korisnik uvijek moze sam potraziti dodatne info, svi mi znamo da na internetu ima jako puno toga. Nije roda.hr jedina stvar sto se moze naci na netu


Da, nije jedina stvar, ali već sam xy puta naišla na postove tipa "hvala, ne znam što bih bez ovog foruma", "samo tu pronalazim savjet", "ovaj Forum mi je jedini".... koliko ljudi samo ovdje navraća po savjete svakog tipa, a i objašnjenje da ima i drugih stvari na netu ne čini mi se valjanim argumentom obrane bilo čega  :/

----------


## Bubica

Zasto je tesko prihvatiti da je to jednostavno pitanje odluke Udruge? Udruga ima svako legitimno pravo odluciti da ne zeli niti na koji nacin rekramirati nadomjestke za majcino mlijeko. 
Isto tako, ima pravo odluciti da joj npr. ekologija ili alternativnija medicina ne spadaju u ciljeve djelovanja ali da podrzava te teme i daje prostor i podrsku svojim korisnicima koji se bave tim podrucjima.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ne sporim legitimno pravo odluke, zanimaju me RAZLOZI! (ne vičem, naglašavam)
Ili bismo se trebali zadovoljiti onim "zato jer ja tako kažem", što nije prihvatljivo niti u objašnjavanju djetetu  :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Govorim i dalje o holističkom, jasno mi je za AD   :Smile:

----------


## Ailish

Kao i a zakaj, i mene smeta podnaslov pdf-a koji implicira da se klasična medicina bavi samo simptomima. Pa je time automatski sve što je "alternativno" superiorno. Udruga koja drži do sebe morala bi razmisliti želi li odaslati ovakvu implicitnu poruku a istovremeno tvrditi da joj alternativna medicina nije predmet djelovanja.

Drugo, alternativne metode su previše raznolike da bi imao smisla pdf podrške baš svemu alternativnom. Smije li korisnik homeopatije koji redovno posta na holističkom pdf-u izraziti negativno mišljenje o Braci? 

Za nekakve oaze podrške dosta je isto naglasiti u naslovu topica, a ima i veliku prednost da je *svakom* čitatelju jasno da se radi o klubu obožavatelja a ne otvorenom topicu gdje su sva mišljenja dobrodošla.

----------


## anchie76

> Koji se kriteriji primijenjuju prilikom izbora što će se "tolerirati", odnosno čemu će se "dati prostor", a čemu ne? 
> Malo sam zbunjena  :?


Iskustvo, potreba korisnika za tako necim... Ne bavi se udruga ni bespelenastvom niti promoviranjem istog, a otvorili smo podforum podrske jer se pokazala potreba.  Osoblje odlucuje sto ce i kako, i to skoro pa uvijek bude na prijedlog samih korisnika foruma   :Smile:

----------


## Ailish

štima, ali u podnaslovu nije "podforum podrške za one koji su odbacili smrdljive i otrovne pelene"

plus bespelenaštvo nema potencijalno opasnih posljedica, a odbijanje liječenja "klasičnom" medicinom ima

----------


## anchie76

> I još nešto-dubokim razmišljanjem o onome što je preneseno vezano za Mimin post o terapiji vlastitom krvlju, pitam se je li taj post uistinu bio provokatorski, tko ga je takvim doživio-OK, anchie, ti si the boss i svi znamo da imaš pravo na vlastitu procjenu, međutim, malo me brine (ili-ne sviđa mi se) put kojim je Forum krenuo, ako edit takvog posta mogu smatrati "putem kojim se kreće"...


Taj post je bio savrsen nacin za skretanje ove konstruktivne teme u nekonstruktivne vode i ponovno prepucavanje (koje je vec obradjeno na doticnoj temi kad je otvorena).  Moja procjena je bila da mu tu nije mjesto.  Dopustam da sam pogrijesila, i ja se samo vodim vlastitom procjenom.





> Ne sviđa mi se niti ovo objašnjenje: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...


Pa ak ak ti se ne svidja, to je u redu.  Al to je cinjenica.  I puno ljudi voli ovaj forum jer su rasprave cesto konstruktivne, jer korisnicima nije tesko zalijepiti link (referencu) na to o cemu pricaju, jer na drugim forumima ne mogu pricati o porodu doma, o bespelenastvu o dojenju svog petogodisnjaka i dobiti informacije za te stvari koje ih interesiraju.  To sto se kod nas prica o malo drugacijim stvarima nego na drugim forumima ne znaci da su svi postovi na ovom forumu izrecene istine i napisane od strane ljudi koji su specijalizirali to podrucje (neki postovi jesu, ali daleko od toga da su svi).  Ovo je ipak forum *Roditelja* u akciji, i svatko moze napisati sto mu je volja - nitko ne moze provjeriti istinitost tog posta prije nego bude postavljen na forum.  Dakle na korisniku je da procjeni sam i/ili provjeri tu info ako ga se bas dojmila   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Kao i a zakaj, i mene smeta podnaslov pdf-a koji implicira da se klasična medicina bavi samo simptomima. Pa je time automatski sve što je "alternativno" superiorno. Udruga koja drži do sebe morala bi razmisliti želi li odaslati ovakvu implicitnu poruku a istovremeno tvrditi da joj alternativna medicina nije predmet djelovanja.


Kao i a zakaj, reci cu i tebi...  Prijedlozi su vise nego dobro dosli.  No ja nisam dobila niti jedan  :?

----------


## anchie76

> štima, ali u podnaslovu nije "podforum podrške za one koji su odbacili smrdljive i otrovne pelene"
> 
> plus bespelenaštvo nema potencijalno opasnih posljedica, a odbijanje liječenja "klasičnom" medicinom ima


Hocu li ja konacno dobiti konkretan prijedlog ili samo kuknjavu?   :Smile:

----------


## Ailish

anchie, pa samo vi znate što ste htjeli točno unutra

je li to baš sve što nije "klasična" medicina? Uključujući krv i nokte?

Koji su kriteriji za proglašavanje nečega "prirodnom, energetskom i duhovnom medicinom"? Je li dovoljno da pobornici tako misle?

----------


## anchie76

> anchie, pa samo vi znate što ste htjeli točno unutra
> 
> je li to baš sve što nije "klasična" medicina? Uključujući krv i nokte?


Jel mi opet moramo o krvi i noktima?  Dokle?  I o kakvim noktima pricate ako smijem znati   :Grin:  

Da sve sto nije klasicna medicina.




> Koji su kriteriji za proglašavanje nečega "prirodnom, energetskom i duhovnom medicinom"? Je li dovoljno da pobornici tako misle?


Da za sada je to plan, a vidjet cemo kako ce se stvari odvijati u praksi, pa cemo mijenjati/revidirati u hodu sta bude trebalo.

----------


## Ailish

Onda stavite lijepo "sve što nije klasična medicina" ili "alternativne metode liječenja" i barem će biti jasno.

I pripremite se topic o voodoo metodama liječenja  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Za pocetak....izbaciti onu opasku ispod naslova podforuma. I meni se cini malo uvredljiva i pisana s visoka....ono, samo alternativci se dobro brinu o zdravlju, svi drugi lijece simptome i boli ih briga za ostalo.
Mozda da se podf. jednostavno preimenuje u Alternativna medicina?
Iskreno receno, i meni se sve vise cini nepotrebno i nemoguce micati klasicnu medicinu iz holistickog pristupa zdravlju i bolesti. Hocu reci, kad se _mora_ uzeti antibiotik ili ici na operaciju, i to je nekad dio holistickog pristupa lijecenju.

----------


## Ailish

"Nokti" su metafora za "bilo kakva glupost koju netko pokuša prodati pod alternativnu medicinu"

----------


## Zorana

A meni, pak, nije jasno, zasto ste toliko nabrijani na tu temu o lijecenju krvlju? Postoje terapije i u kl. i u alternativnoj medicini u kojima se koriste pripravci na bazi krvi.

----------


## leonisa

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa ne bi došlo do toga da se po stopedesetiprvi put raspravlja o snižavanju temperature, opstipaciji ili proljevu od zubića
> 
> 
> Jesi ti vidjela koju kolicinu tema mi imamo tu na forumu?  Jel ti se to cini izvedivim za stickanje?   
> 
> Nekad smo imali na nekim pdf-ovima temu s najcescim pitanjima tj. temama.  Mislis da su ih ljudi citali i postavljali pitanja tamo?  Nisu.  Otvarali su nove.  Isto kao sto rijetki koriste pretrazivac, lakse je otvoriti temu i pitati.


vjeruj, Imga, ljudi to, na zalost, ne citaju.
na 0-1 je cijeli popis postojecih "in" tema, no otvara se 34. o nespavanju.
 :Sad:

----------


## icyoh

jedan jedini dan ne ponesem laptop doma i propustim ovo   :Grin:  

uglavnom nakon čitanja 3 strane uglavnom prepucavanja i dalje ne shvaćam zašto nekima smeta taj podforum. Mislim, ja osobno nisam pobornik (uvijek) alternativnih metoda, no postoje ljudi koji jesu i vjerujem da im treba dati jednaka prava i mogućnost da o tome raspravljaju u smislu pružanja podrške. A jednaka prava i mogućnost sigurno nemaju kad se u svaku raspravu uključe pojedinci koji topic podrške svedu na prepucavanje i neposredno ponižavanje osobe koja je karikiram pitala ima li netko iskustva s alternativnom medicinom za neku bolest.
Mislim, ako ste protiv nečega, meni je najlogičnije izbjegavati rasprave o tome. Npr. ako ja jedem meso neću uletiti na forum vegetarijanaca i reći da to ne valja, provocirati i linkati tri studije koje govore o važnosti crvenog mesa. Recimo, na zeleni forum sam otišla valjda jednom - jer me ne zanima i nemam potrebe tamo to napisati.
A argument "moram prosvjetliti široko pučanstvo jer sam medicinske struke" mi ne stoji - to široko pučanstvo medicinske savjete vjerojatno traži kod svog doktora. Na netu možda jedino traži podršku i dugo iskustvo.

----------


## anchie76

> Mozda da se podf. jednostavno preimenuje u Alternativna medicina?
> Iskreno receno, i meni se sve vise cini nepotrebno i nemoguce micati klasicnu medicinu iz holistickog pristupa zdravlju i bolesti. Hocu reci, kad se _mora_ uzeti antibiotik ili ici na operaciju, i to je nekad dio holistickog pristupa lijecenju.


Slazem se   :Smile:    Jedino mi "alternativna medicina" bas nije dovoljno sveobuhvatno, al razmislit cu o drugom - boljem.

----------


## Zorana

Predlazem onda "Alternativni pristup zdravlju i bolesti".
Ili malo slobodnijeg tipa "Za sve alternativce".

----------


## anchie76

Now we are talking.. to mi je vec puuno bolje   :Smile:

----------


## Imga

Zašto uopće postoji potreba otvarati pdf. podrške za nešto za što se deklarativno Udruga ne zalaže?
Zbog jednog kuršlus topica? To ste riješili opomenama i kaznama.

Marta je još na početku napisala da se 90% svih savjeta o alternativnim postupcima liječenja daje putem pp-a da ne bi netko pomislio da su poludjeli.
Ili kao što Zorana kaže:



> Iskreno receno, i meni se sve vise cini nepotrebno i nemoguce micati klasicnu medicinu iz holistickog pristupa zdravlju i bolesti. Hocu reci, kad se mora uzeti antibiotik ili ici na operaciju, i to je nekad dio holistickog pristupa lijecenju.


Ako se i jedna i druga "strana" slažu da stvarno nije potrebno imati pdf. podrške, nije li možda pametnije priznati da je odluka pogrešna i vratiti normalan pdf. koji će se zvati kako god već.
Meni se sviđao naslov "A što kaže priroda", a sviđa mi se i "Alternativni pristup zdravlju i bolesti".

Ne sviđa mi se diskriminacija forumaša po mišljenju, pod uvjetom da je ono pristojno izrečeno.

----------


## Svimbalo

Imga, slažem se
Rekle smo, u bitnom, isto   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

I, da, anchie, hvala na pojašnjenjima   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> Zašto uopće postoji potreba otvarati pdf. podrške za nešto za što se deklarativno Udruga ne zalaže?
> Zbog jednog kuršlus topica? To ste riješili opomenama i kaznama.


Zato sto to korisnicima ocigledno treba.  Kazem, imamo jos podforuma podrske a udruga se nuzno ne zalaze za to, pa nije bio problem do sada   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Ne, nego se ja dosad nisam odvažila   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

da, puno je bolje bez onog "visokog" podnaslova. mozda da stoji--podforum podrske alternativnim metodama lijecenja?

i primjecujem da je osvanuo Kamo s ovim, jel me to moje stare oci varaju?!

----------


## anchie76

> da, puno je bolje bez onog "visokog" podnaslova. mozda da stoji--podforum podrske alternativnim metodama lijecenja?


Maknula sam jer sam bila ozbiljna o razmatranju drugog boljeg rjesenja.  Radimo na tome, kad konacno odlucimo, stavit cemo drugi podnaslov   :Smile:  




> i primjecujem da je osvanuo Kamo s ovim, jel me to moje stare oci varaju?!


Nadam se da te varaju   :shock:

----------


## puntica

> A meni, pak, nije jasno, zasto ste toliko nabrijani na tu temu o lijecenju krvlju? Postoje terapije i u kl. i u alternativnoj medicini u kojima se koriste pripravci na bazi krvi.


meni je bilo žao što je ta tema propala jer je imala potencijala i mogla je biti zanimljiva (da se nije pojavila jedna 'otrovna' forumašica koja je, jalte, malo pretjerala)


mene samo zanima gdje je granica i ko je povlači  :/  (mislim, ok, povlače je moderatori, i to je u redu...ali ni moderatori ne znaju koje sve alternativne metode liječenja postoje i dal uopće postoje...)


mislim da je sasvim u redu dati priliku korisnicima 'alternative', dapače, mislim da je bilo i vrijeme   :Grin:   ali mislim da će biti teško razgraničiti neke stvari


vračam se na bracu sa srebrnjaka. i opet tvrdim da mu mjesto NIJE na tom pdf-u jer je otvaračica topica tražila SVAKAKVA ISKUSTVA a ne podršku  :/ 
s obzirom da je forum većinom indeksiran, kad googlam o nekim temama često mi se pojave linkovi baš na ovaj forum. zamislite da tražim nešto o npr. braci i da mi se otvori ta tema (naravno da nemam pojma o kakvom se pdf-u radi) i da vidim da iako je topic pitanje o svim iskustvima, zapravo nitko nema nikakvo loše iskustvo. zaključujem da je braco...šta ja znam, savršenstvo (ne znam, možda je možda nije, ali ovdje je samo primjer   :Grin:  )...

zato mislim da bi se 'podrška' trebala jasno naznačiti u naslovu topica


a što se naslova pdf- tiče možda bi nešto tipa 'drugačiji/alternativni/netradicionalni pristup liječenju/zdravlju' ...mislim da riječ Holistički nije nikako prikladna, jer po tome tema, npr. kadulja ne bi bila tema za ovaj pdf  :/

----------


## mikka

ne varaju, evo treci put gledam, ljudi, KSO je stvarno ovdje!  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> ne varaju, evo treci put gledam, ljudi, KSO je stvarno ovdje!


Ajme koji je ovo vrag!  nadam se da je nema vise

----------


## anchie76

> Zorana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A meni, pak, nije jasno, zasto ste toliko nabrijani na tu temu o lijecenju krvlju? Postoje terapije i u kl. i u alternativnoj medicini u kojima se koriste pripravci na bazi krvi.
> 
> 
> meni je bilo žao što je ta tema propala jer je imala potencijala i mogla je biti zanimljiva (da se nije pojavila jedna 'otrovna' forumašica koja je, jalte, malo pretjerala)
> 
> 
> ...


SVE ovo smo vec prosli u razno raznim postovima i za sve to sam rekla da cemo razmotriti i revidirati ako treba.  Da se ne ponavljam opet stavku po stavku   :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zašto uopće postoji potreba otvarati pdf. podrške za nešto za što se deklarativno Udruga ne zalaže?
> Zbog jednog kuršlus topica? To ste riješili opomenama i kaznama.
> 
> 
> Zato sto to korisnicima ocigledno treba.  Kazem, imamo jos podforuma podrske a udruga se nuzno ne zalaze za to, pa nije bio problem do sada


bio je problem i već su se neki izjasnili o tome još tamo na UZV-u
myself included
pa se ovdje, u stvari, ponavljam
a koliko vidim, niti drugi novijeotvoreni pdfovi nisu baš posjećeni i mislim da ste svima napravili medvjeđu uslugu pdfovima podrške

oni "tamo" nemaju s kim razgovarati, a mi "vamo" nemamo od koga nešto novo naučiti

----------


## Svimbalo

Nema KSO, ali ja ga već danima gledam u opciji Izaberite forum, međutim nijesam reagirala, tak mi je zgodan bio   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> oni "tamo" nemaju s kim razgovarati, a mi "vamo" nemamo od koga nešto novo naučiti


Pa nismo resetke stavili izmedju podforuma pa da se ne moze citati drugi?   :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

> Nema KSO, ali ja ga već danima gledam u opciji Izaberite forum, međutim nijesam reagirala, tak mi je zgodan bio


Fakat ne kuzim sta je to bilo.. ocigledno neki bug.

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> oni "tamo" nemaju s kim razgovarati, a mi "vamo" nemamo od koga nešto novo naučiti
> 
> 
> Pa nismo resetke stavili izmedju podforuma pa da se ne moze citati drugi?


reci to bespelenašima   :Grin:  
ionako se već osjećaju dovoljno separirano, evo nisu ni pisnuli od od prošlog petka

ako je čitanje ono što je bitno, složite edukativne tekstove i frknite sve na portal - karikiram, ali ne puno

----------


## marta

> vračam se na bracu sa srebrnjaka. i opet tvrdim da mu mjesto NIJE na tom pdf-u jer je otvaračica topica tražila SVAKAKVA ISKUSTVA a ne podršku  :/


Naravno da mu je mjesto. Osobi se moze podrska dati istovremeno s vlastitim iskustvom ma kakvo ono bilo. Ukoliko se naravno to sve skupa pristojno kaze.

----------


## Ailish

Onda se podrška možda može dati i sa stručnim mišljenjem da je Bracin postotak izlječenja 0,01% i da ima dil sa okolnim cvjećarnicama?
Zbilja bi trebali definirati o čemu pričamo.

----------


## Svimbalo

to, ailish!   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Ocete nam vjerovati ak vam kazemo da taj podforum nije prvenstveno otvoren radi Brace i krvi?   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

> Ocete nam vjerovati ak vam kazemo da taj podforum nije prvenstveno otvoren radi Brace i krvi?


Vjerojatno nece, jer stalno spomijnu to neko strucno misljenje koje eto, ja osobno, ne bih citala jer naravno, imam svog izabranog lijecnika, ali se neki stalno osjecaju pozvanim da to misljenje iznose.

----------


## Ailish

anchie, zaboravila si nokte  :Grin:  

da citiram sama sebe



> "nokti" su metafora za "bilo kakva glupost koju netko pokuša prodati pod alternativnu medicinu"


to je jedan od problem podforuma u kojem se bilo što "alternativno" ne smije kritizirati

----------


## Ailish

marta, nije problem u tome je li to mišljenje "stručno" ili nije, nego da se ne smije napisati...

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma naravno da ćemo vjerovati, anchie   :Smile:  
Ali ja i dalje nisam dobila decidiran odgovor na svoje pitanje zašto Udruga tolerira na svom Forumu raspravljanje ili podršku nekim temama, koje joj nisu u izravnim ciljevima
Ako je odgovor i dalje taj da je stvar slobodne procjene i/ili zahtjeva forumaša, mogu li ja zatražiti da se otvori pdf podrške nogometnim fanovima   :Saint:

----------


## Imga

Pa daj reci zbog čega je taj podforum otvoren ovako kao podrška? 

Zato jer se m. sablažnjavao? Opet kažem, to se riješava individualno s  korisnikom koji je prešao granicu.
Da se bez upadica medicinara može propuručati kajjaznam aromaterapija kao isključivi način liječenja karcinoma grlića maternice?
Ni to se neće dogoditi.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie, zaboravila si nokte  
> 
> da citiram sama sebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"nokti" su metafora za "bilo kakva glupost koju netko pokuša prodati pod alternativnu medicinu"
> ...


Ocete nam vjerovati da i mi imamo common sense, i da ak se pojavi tema o noktima da cemo je ukloniti?   :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

> Ma naravno da ćemo vjerovati, anchie   
> Ali ja i dalje nisam dobila decidiran odgovor na svoje pitanje zašto Udruga tolerira na svom Forumu raspravljanje ili podršku nekim temama, koje joj nisu u izravnim ciljevima
> Ako je odgovor i dalje taj da je stvar slobodne procjene i/ili zahtjeva forumaša, mogu li ja zatražiti da se otvori pdf podrške nogometnim fanovima


Vidis da sam dala odgovor   :Smile:    Mozes svasta zatraziti, no ne znaci da ce ti zelja nuzno biti ispunjena   :Saint:

----------


## puntica

> "puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vračam se na bracu sa srebrnjaka. i opet tvrdim da mu mjesto NIJE na tom pdf-u jer je otvaračica topica tražila SVAKAKVA ISKUSTVA a ne podršku  :/ 
> 
> 
> Naravno da mu je mjesto. Osobi se moze podrska dati istovremeno s vlastitim iskustvom ma kakvo ono bilo. Ukoliko se naravno to sve skupa pristojno kaze.


e vidiš, ja se u potpunosti slažem s tobom.
ALI po pravilima ovog pdf-a NE MOŽE! 

citiram iz pravila pdf (bold nije moj)



> Obzirom da na ovom podforumu nisu dozvoljena polemiziranja, ukoliko ne želite čuti samo jednu stranu priče o temi koju ste otvorili, tada otvorite temu na nekom drugom podforumu, kao npr. "zdravlje djece" ili "zdravlje odraslih".

----------


## anchie76

Halo halo.. polako zene!  Nemojte se potuci   :Laughing:  

Rekoh ranije a i OPET cu.  Slusamo sve sto govorite, i spremni smo REVIDIRATI stvari u hodu (samo nam daaaaajte vremena please  :Trep trep: ).  Ta pravila su slozena prije nego je iti jedna tema otvorena na tom podforumu, a i netko je vec ranije rekao da je pujica rekla drugacije od mene - i na to sam rekla da cemo se usaglasiti.  Pujica je boss tamo i sigurna sam da ce jako dobro hendlati stvari.  Ako ne bude islo, krojit cemo u hodu   :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

moj bi savjet bio da jedan te isti upit otvorite na dva podforuma.
Npr. netko traži tuđa iskustva u štajaznam, korištenju aromaterapije kod upale pluća. Pa na "holističnom" podforumu "alternativci" nude svoja iskustva (bez provokacija onih koju u to ne vjeruju), a na npr. filozofskom "medicinari" diskutiraju zajedno s "alternativcima" da li se upala pluća liječi aromaterapijom

----------


## marta

> moj bi savjet bio da jedan te isti upit otvorite na dva podforuma.
> Npr. netko traži tuđa iskustva u štajaznam, korištenju aromaterapije kod upale pluća. Pa na "holističnom" podforumu "alternativci" nude svoja iskustva (bez provokacija onih koju u to ne vjeruju), a na npr. filozofskom "medicinari" diskutiraju zajedno s "alternativcima" da li se upala pluća liječi aromaterapijom


To sam i je rekla, ali nekima to nije dovoljno.

----------


## icyoh

sori, valjda mi je promaklo   :Smile:

----------


## Ailish

common sense bi po meni bilo osobi koja ima CINIII odgovoriti točno onako kako je to učinio mujica

dakle nije baš pretjerano jednoznačan pojam

al štaš, vaš forum :/

----------


## summer

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> moj bi savjet bio da jedan te isti upit otvorite na dva podforuma.
> Npr. netko traži tuđa iskustva u štajaznam, korištenju aromaterapije kod upale pluća. Pa na "holističnom" podforumu "alternativci" nude svoja iskustva (bez provokacija onih koju u to ne vjeruju), a na npr. filozofskom "medicinari" diskutiraju zajedno s "alternativcima" da li se upala pluća liječi aromaterapijom
> 
> 
> To sam i je rekla, ali nekima to nije dovoljno.


Ne da nije dovoljno, meni je smijesno.
Prvo, non-stop se potice neotvaranje duplih tema, sad je ono cak i pozeljno. Za uzv ovamo i onamo, za aromaterapiju, pa nadalje... Past ce vama na pamet jos koji podforum podrske, dok se ne odvazite i proglasite forum takvim. 
Drugo, kad 'medicinar' pise na holisticnom podforumu onda je to 'provokacija', ali kad 'alternativac' pise na zdravlju odraslih onda je to 'diskutiranje'.

----------


## anchie76

> common sense bi po meni bilo osobi koja ima CINIII odgovoriti točno onako kako je to učinio mujica
> 
> dakle nije baš pretjerano jednoznačan pojam
> 
> al štaš, vaš forum :/


A po meni bi common sense bio odgovoriti onako kako je Mim   :Wink:    Nikoga ne vrijedja, a info su tu.  Ako osobu uvrijedis, vrlo vjerojatno nece uopce "cuti" sto si joj u stvari htio reci -  komunikacija ode u kupus umjesto u korisnu raspravu i nitko nista vise niti cuje niti cita.

----------


## icyoh

uz sve dužno poštovanje svakome, no ako ja napišem da tražimo nekoga tko je probao s npr. čajem jer imam xy problem, onda tražim točno to - nekoga tko je probao s čajem. A ne savjete svih forumaša koji jesu ili nisu medicinske struke. Niti me zanimaju njihovi komentari kako čaj ne valja i kako je to smiješno - jer sam sve te iste komentare već čula od svog doktora - koga sam vidjela uživo i znam da je doktor.

----------


## Imga

iks pod summer

i Ailish, pogotovo za ovo "*vaš* forum"

sve je više pdf.ova koji su _nečiji_, a ne svih nas forumaša

kako ćemo to sada izvesti?
primjer (nije ništa osobno nanoibeba, znaš da te volem   :Kiss:  ):

upravo razgovaramo o yogi i njenoj koristi u astmi
mora li se sad nanoibeba odcijepiti i otvoriti novu temu na oazi
radi, jel, preglednosti
a ja nek joj odgovaram na opet nekoj novoj na Zdravlju djece
"hej, nanoibeba, vidiš li me ovdje? da sam na tvojem mjestu ja bi uz yogu uključila i bronhodilatator ako dođe do spazma"
vjerujem da nanoibeba neće otići s foruma jer se ja ne slažem u jednom aspektu s njom na običnom pdf-u

point: možemo se normalno razgovarati i na redovnim pdf-ovima koji su za sve
ne postoji potreba za ograđivanjem





> A po meni bi common sense bio odgovoriti onako kako je Mim  Nikoga ne vrijedja, a info su tu. Ako osobu uvrijedis, vrlo vjerojatno nece uopce "cuti" sto si joj u stvari htio reci - komunikacija ode u kupus umjesto u korisnu raspravu i nitko nista vise niti cuje niti cita.


za vrijeđanje već postoje reperkusije
pdf-ovi podrške su, po mom mišljenju, overkill

----------


## puntica

> uz sve dužno poštovanje svakome, no ako ja napišem da tražimo nekoga tko je probao s npr. čajem jer imam xy problem, onda tražim točno to - nekoga tko je probao s čajem. A ne savjete svih forumaša koji jesu ili nisu medicinske struke. Niti me zanimaju njihovi komentari kako čaj ne valja i kako je to smiješno - jer sam sve te iste komentare već čula od svog doktora - koga sam vidjela uživo i znam da je doktor.


potpisujem


ali na kojem bi pdf-u onda otvorila tu temu?  :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Opet iksam Imgu
Dovraga, nedostatak vremena za pisanje me pretvara u iksericu, a i ja ponekad imam čisto svojih pametnih misli   :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> uz sve dužno poštovanje svakome, no ako ja napišem da tražimo nekoga tko je probao s npr. čajem jer imam xy problem, onda *tražim točno to - nekoga tko je probao s čajem*. A ne savjete svih forumaša koji jesu ili nisu medicinske struke. Niti me zanimaju njihovi komentari kako čaj ne valja i kako je to smiješno - jer sam sve te iste komentare već čula od svog doktora - koga sam vidjela uživo i znam da je doktor.


tako i napišeš u uvodnom
pa forumaši sukladno tome i odgovaraju
to se zove držanje teme

nebitno na kojem pdf-u

----------


## AdioMare

> A po meni bi common sense bio odgovoriti onako kako je Mim


Slažem se, samo uzmi u obzir da je Mim jedina osoba koja ovdje piše, a ima znanja i iskustva s jedne i druge strane.
Možda bismo trebali zamoliti Mim da moderira te pdf?  :Wink:  
Tada bih se i prepustila čarima tih pdfova podrške.
Njoj je očito važnije nečije zdravlje od pustih pravila kojima se tjera mak na konac.




> Drugo, kad 'medicinar' pise na holisticnom podforumu onda je to 'provokacija', ali kad 'alternativac' pise na zdravlju odraslih onda je to 'diskutiranje'.


Ispada da je tako.

Ja jednostavno ne vjerujem da je ona njegova rečenica "Si pri sebi... (i nastavak koji mogu prenijeti, po želji)" toliko razočarala Anchie tebe kao moderatoricu da si mogla zanemariti svu dobrobit koju ovaj forum ima od njegovog javljanja. A rečenica je izrečena s očito dobrom namjerom i *dužnosti*!
To je isto općenarodno mišljenje i potreba, vjerujem velikog broja forumaša, pa si se, ne samo oglušila na to, već i diskvalificirala čovjeka na 15 dana.
Zanimljivo. :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Am, pa gdje si?!
 :Love:  
Šaljem pp   :Grin:

----------


## summer

> uz sve dužno poštovanje svakome, no ako ja napišem da tražimo nekoga tko je probao s npr. čajem jer imam xy problem, onda tražim točno to - nekoga tko je probao s čajem. A ne savjete svih forumaša koji jesu ili nisu medicinske struke. Niti me zanimaju njihovi komentari kako čaj ne valja i kako je to smiješno - jer sam sve te iste komentare već čula od svog doktora - koga sam vidjela uživo i znam da je doktor.


Uz sve duzno postovanja, ako napisem da trazim iskustva o epiduralnoj, jer se bojim boli i ne zelim roditi prirodno, znaci da trazim tocno to - iskustva s epiduralnom. A ne savjete svih forumasica kako epiduralna nosi neke rizike, kako usporava otvaranje, kako sam zena i ja to MOGU - jer sam dosla po savjete o epiduralnoj.

Trebam li ja podforum podrske? 

(Stavi umjesto epiduralne jednokratne pelene ili nesto drugo, naslo bi se vec primjera...)

Meni to dodje na isto, kad je tema na javnom forumu, bit ce odgovora i ovakvih i onakvih, to je i jeste poanta, vrijedjanje je nesto sto bi trebalo sprijeciti, a ne suprotna misljenja.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ne smijem, zar ne?
Ali budem-izrazila šokiranost time što je mujica baniran 
Ne znam što je rekao, jer sam zakasnila prije edita, opet, ali  :/

----------


## AdioMare

> Am, pa gdje si?!
>  
> Šaljem pp


Ne moraš  :Grin:  , tu sam.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ailish

> već i diskvalificirala čovjeka na 15 dana...


kojeg su pred neki dan ispljuvali da je korumpiran i da lova od cjepiva ide njemu u džep, pa nitko nije dobio ban

----------


## nenaa

> Svimbalo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Am, pa gdje si?!
>  
> Šaljem pp  
> 
> 
> Ne moraš  , tu sam.



AM i meni je drago. Nadam se na duže.

----------


## anchie76

> . A rečenica je izrečena s očito dobrom namjerom i *dužnosti*!
> To je isto općenarodno mišljenje i potreba, vjerujem velikog broja forumaša, pa si se, ne samo oglušila na to, već i diskvalificirala čovjeka na 15 dana.
> Zanimljivo. :/


Bez obzira na dobru namjeru ili ne, nacin na koji je izrecena je apsolutno neprihvatljiv.  Pa valjda smo to do sada savladali na forumu?  A on nije diskvalificiran zbog tog posta, nego zbog oglusivanja na uzastopna upozorenja osoblja.

No ovo NIJE tema o Mujici, nego o novom podforumu pa molim da ne skrecete s teme.

----------


## Ailish

Nego imam konstruktivan prijedlog: metatopic. Topic o forumu. Na kojem bi svi mogli reći što im je na duši. Sigurna sam da bi bio izuzetno dobro posjećen.

Evo i ovaj topic o jednom pdf-u ima više prometa od samog pdf-a  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Metatopic imaš na O Udruzi...

----------


## meda

> Nego imam konstruktivan prijedlog: metatopic. Topic o forumu. Na kojem bi svi mogli reći što im je na duši. Sigurna sam da bi bio izuzetno dobro posjećen.
> 
> Evo i ovaj topic o jednom pdf-u ima više prometa od samog pdf-a


kao recimo onaj 'ovaj forum je postao...' :/

----------


## anchie76

> za vrijeđanje već postoje reperkusije
> pdf-ovi podrške su, po mom mišljenju, overkill


Strani forumi koji su nam uzor pokazuju drugacije, naprotiv  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Nego imam konstruktivan prijedlog: metatopic. Topic o forumu. Na kojem bi svi mogli reći što im je na duši. Sigurna sam da bi bio izuzetno dobro posjećen.


evo ga
Ovaj forum je postao...

----------


## AdioMare

Ma, to sam i mislila.
I na onom topicu si mu prijetila isključenjem jer je bio "bezobrazan" a ja kažem da nije bio. Ništa bezobrazniji od drugih, ikada. Samo tko sam ja i mi kada to kažeš ti? 
Mogu misliti da ga je ista sudbina snašla i sada, kad je banan.
I ispričavam se na bezobrazluku jer nikad se ne zna zašto možeš biti banan.

----------


## anchie76

Zelite reci da nakon ove teme vi imate potrebu JOS razgovarati o ovome svemu?   :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za vrijeđanje već postoje reperkusije
> pdf-ovi podrške su, po mom mišljenju, overkill
> 
> 
> Strani forumi koji su nam uzor pokazuju drugacije, naprotiv


sve se onda svodi na to na čemu ćeš/ćete temeljiti svoje odluke vezane za forum
na iskustvima stranih foruma ili na iskustvima s ovog foruma i mišljenjima svih nas, njegovih članova

----------


## Imga

> Zelite reci da nakon ove teme vi imate potrebu JOS razgovarati o ovome svemu?


Želiš reći da te to čudi?   :Grin:  
Pa nećemo samo nestati i prestati pričati.

iako, it's been known to happen. :/

----------


## Imga

molim moderatoricu da ubaci *n* na kraju *know-*
*known*

ubi me tastatura  :Mad:  , a morala bi i raditi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

> na iskustvima stranih foruma ili na iskustvima s ovog foruma i mišljenjima svih nas, njegovih članova


Recimo to ovako - baziramo odluke na potrebama korisnika foruma, na viziji i smjeru kretanja Udruge, na procjeni osoblja foruma, na stranim forumima (za koje mislimo da su dobri), i mozda jos necemu sto sam mozda zaboravila spomenuti.

Dakle vise je komponenata ukljuceno   :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> na iskustvima stranih foruma ili na iskustvima s ovog foruma i mišljenjima svih nas, njegovih članova
> 
> 
> Recimo to ovako - baziramo odluke na *potrebama korisnika foruma*, na viziji i smjeru kretanja Udruge, na procjeni osoblja foruma, na stranim forumima (za koje mislimo da su dobri), i mozda jos necemu sto sam mozda zaboravila spomenuti.
> 
> Dakle vise je komponenata ukljuceno


mislim da je ovo boldano ono na čemu se trenutno lome koplja
zašto su potrebe nekih korisnika važnije od potreba nekih drugih
i po čemu su to važnije

----------


## Imga

ali prepuštam štafetu na neko vrijeme  :Bye: 
treba poć' radit
da bi se sutra moglo volontirat

----------


## anchie76

> mislim da je ovo boldano ono na čemu se trenutno lome koplja
> zašto su potrebe nekih korisnika važnije od potreba nekih drugih
> i po čemu su to važnije


Da citam ovo tvoje neznajuci o cemu se prica, pomislila bih da je nekim korisnicima nesto ukinuto, a ne da je drugima dodana nova opcija   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

Anchie, skidam ti kapu koliko možeš tjerati vodu na svoj mlin.  :Smile:

----------


## melange

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da je ovo boldano ono na čemu se trenutno lome koplja
> zašto su potrebe nekih korisnika važnije od potreba nekih drugih
> i po čemu su to važnije
> 
> 
> Da citam ovo tvoje neznajuci o cemu se prica, *pomislila bih da je nekim korisnicima nesto ukinuto*, a ne da je drugima dodana nova opcija


ukinuta je opcija neslaganja i diskutiranja.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Imga prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne, naprotiv!  Ona jos uvijek postoji na podforumima na kojima se to i do sada radilo (tu se nista nije promjenilo), samo je dodan podforum podrske za one koji zele drugacije.

----------


## Imga

> melange prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


a ja te opet pitam
kako ćemo diskutirati ako je jedan na jednom pdf-u, a drugi na njega ne može prismrdit
da se dovikujemo s topica na topic?
ili da sami sa sobom diskutiramo na otvorenim pdf-ovima

vidim da ću crnčiti do kasno u noć

----------


## Imga

i hvala na editu

----------


## icyoh

> a ja te opet pitam
> kako ćemo diskutirati ako je jedan na jednom pdf-u, a drugi na njega ne može prismrdit
> da se dovikujemo s topica na topic?
> ili da sami sa sobom diskutiramo na otvorenim pdf-ovima


jesam li ja nešto propustila? Zar će pristup pojedninim podforumima biti zabranjen pojedincima?

Inače, uglavnom mi je sasvim logično što Anchie piše.

A vezano uz slobodu neslaganja - osobno me uvijek fascinirala potreba pojedinaca da svakom loncu budu poklopac. Nekako mi je logično (barem ja tako radim), pročitati naslov topica i ako se traži iskustvo iznijeti svoje iskustvo ako ga imam. Ako ga nemam, onda ne iznijeti ništa, a ne svoje (negativno) mišljenje o iskustvima drugih. Ako se traži mišljenje onda mogu komentirati.
A da svi tako rade onda ne bi trebalo dijeliti podforume na "podršku" i sl.

----------


## melange

> Nekako mi je logično (barem ja tako radim), pročitati naslov topica i ako se traži iskustvo iznijeti svoje iskustvo ako ga imam. Ako ga nemam, onda ne iznijeti ništa, a ne svoje (negativno) mišljenje o iskustvima drugih.


a ako je tvoje iskustvo negativno, a ne smiješ ga iznijeti jer je tema na pdfu podrške? (onda je pretpostavljam autor topica kriv jer je fulao pdf)

----------


## Joe

i ja bih imala potrebu progovoriti da mi se omalovažava profesija (liječnička u ovom slučaju, da ne bude zabune)

npr: gradimo sami kuću, arhitektima pristup zabranjen.

----------


## puntica

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a ja te opet pitam
> kako ćemo diskutirati ako je jedan na jednom pdf-u, a drugi na njega ne može prismrdit
> da se dovikujemo s topica na topic?
> ili da sami sa sobom diskutiramo na otvorenim pdf-ovima
> 
> 
> ...


propustila si  :Grin:  

na pdf-u podrške ne možeš iznjeti svoje iskustvo ako nije pozitivno. i to je najspornije oko ovog pdf-a. zašto netko ne bi mogao iznjeti svoje *iskustvo*, kakvo god ono bilo?

ali već smo 100 puta to rekli...vjerujem da će moderatorice naći načina da neke stvari promijene/poboljšaju...

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a ja te opet pitam
> kako ćemo diskutirati ako je jedan na jednom pdf-u, a drugi na njega ne može prismrdit
> da se dovikujemo s topica na topic?
> ili da sami sa sobom diskutiramo na otvorenim pdf-ovima
> 
> 
> jesam li ja nešto propustila? Zar će pristup pojedninim podforumima biti zabranjen pojedincima?


očito je da jesi nešto propustila
a to su pravila jednog drugog podforuma podrške:



> Nisu dozvoljene rasprave o svrsishodnosti “drugačijih” pristupa trudnoći i porodu niti ćemo podržavati jednostrane postove o odlikama liječnički “vođenih” trudnoća i poroda, jer takvi ne pogoduju novim spoznajama. Takvi će postovi i topici biti brisani ili premješteni na odgovarajući podforum.


e sad
nam još sigurna da su se pravila usaglasila oko ovog novog pdf.a

ako će na holistici na kraju biti *dozvoljeno* meni da nekome tko bi astmu liječio isključivo alternativnim metodama napišem *svoje osobno mišljenje* temeljeno na višegodišnjem iskustvu kako ponekad treba pomoći djetetu i pripravkom klasične medicine
onda to i nije pdf podrške

pitanje je tko će smjeti što reći i gdje

a to je diskriminacija na temelju različitosti mišljenja

----------


## Mamita

> i ja bih imala potrebu progovoriti da mi se omalovažava profesija (liječnička u ovom slučaju, da ne bude zabune)
> 
> npr: gradimo sami kuću, arhitektima pristup zabranjen.



ti si liječnica? zašto misliš da ti se omalovažava profesija?

----------


## Zorana

Puntica, nisam ja to bas tako shvatila.
Nije isto kad odredjena interesna skupina razmjenjuje misljenja, savjete i iskustva kao kad dodje netko tko ce pisati kako su npr. biljni cajevi bezvezarija, homeopatija nista ne valja itd. 
Ne mislim da bi netko nekog protjerao s podforuma ako napise da je imao lose iskustvo s necim pa trazi alternativu, savjet i sl.

----------


## Zorana

Forum je npr. apsolutno prodojeci pa je itekako dozvoljeno i pozeljno pisati o problemima vezanim uz dojenje. Pljuvanje i kritiziranje, medjutim, i ne bas.  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Koliko sam shvatila (a nimalo me zanima) forumaš je banan jer nije poštovao pravila, ne radi diskriminacije.
Ako npr. na faksu piše da ne smijem upotrebljavati mob, ja ga upotrijebim pritom se pozivajući na slobodu svoj mišljenja i imanja mobitela onda me nisu izbacili radi diskriminacije nego radi nepoštivanja pravila.

a ovo potpisujem: _Nije isto kad odredjena interesna skupina razmjenjuje misljenja, savjete i iskustva kao kad dodje netko tko ce pisati kako su npr. biljni cajevi bezvezarija, homeopatija nista ne valja itd. 
Ne mislim da bi netko nekog protjerao s podforuma ako napise da je imao lose iskustvo s necim pa trazi alternativu, savjet i sl. 
_

----------


## melange

> Forum je npr. apsolutno prodojeci pa je itekako dozvoljeno i pozeljno pisati o problemima vezanim uz dojenje. Pljuvanje i kritiziranje, medjutim, i ne bas.


pljuvanje i kritiziranje nije dozvoljeno na forumu općenito, ako se ne varam, a ne samo na pdfovima podrške?

----------


## icyoh

> i ja bih imala potrebu progovoriti da mi se omalovažava profesija (liječnička u ovom slučaju, da ne bude zabune)
> 
> npr: gradimo sami kuću, arhitektima pristup zabranjen.


a vezano uz ovo. Kako netko omalovažava mišljenje liječnika ako niti NE traži mišljenje liječnika već želi iskustva forumaša koji imaju iskustva s alternativnom medicinom.
Isto kao da ja pitam ima li netko crveni zid i onda se u raspravu uključi dekorater "crveni zidovi su bezveze, bijeli zidovi valjaju"

----------


## Svimbalo

Ajmo samo naparaviti razliku između pljuvanja i kritiziranja, ok?   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

icy, mišljenja liječnika i dekoratera nisu usporediva jer jedan govori o životno važnim stvarima, drugi baš i ne

----------


## Zorana

Melange, kako kritiziranje nije dozvoljeno? Dozvoljeno je itekako, pod uvjetom da se nikog i nista ne vrijedja. Do sada je svatko bio slobodan doci i napisati nekome da je neodgovoran jer ne cijepi djecu. Uljudno receno, a opet kritika, medjutim mnogima sasvim suvisna i nepotrebna.

----------


## Zorana

Svimbalo, upravo zbog takvih stavova kao sto su tvoji, meni je drago da se podforum otvorio.   :Razz:  Znam gdje mi je lijecnicka ambulanta, ovo je ipak, samo roditeljski forum.

----------


## Imga

> Koliko sam shvatila (a nimalo me zanima) forumaš je banan jer nije poštovao pravila, ne radi diskriminacije.
> Ako npr. na faksu piše da ne smijem upotrebljavati mob, ja ga upotrijebim pritom se pozivajući na slobodu svoj mišljenja i imanja mobitela onda me nisu izbacili radi diskriminacije nego radi nepoštivanja pravila.
>  [/i]



već sam par puta rekla da se slažem da se vrijeđanje sankcionira
i ovo nije topic o mujici
to je anchie rekla   :Grin:  

pravila jesu tu da bi ih se poštivalo, ali valjda se o njima može i raspravljati

još ću jednom pitati:
hoće li moći netko napisati svoje loše iskustvo s homeopatijom na pdf-u podrške?
hoće li moći *pristojno* predložiti neki vid klasične medicine?

ako je odgovor na oboje da, onda nam ni ne treba još jedna oaza

----------


## wewa

meni samo nije jasno kako moze forumska rasprava utjecati na donosenje zivotno vazne odluke?
jel biste vi, iko od vas, zaista odlucili o kljucnoj stvari na osnovu savjeta i iskustava drugih forumasa?

stalno se povlaci pitanje forumasa koji su i ljekari, pa kao takvi imaju moralnu obavezu skrenuti paznju na ono sto smatraju rizicnim ponasanjem, najblaze receno - sve je to ok, ali zar zaista neko misli da se bilo kakva odluka moze donijeti bez konsultacije s osobama u stvarnom zivotu? drugim rijecima, svaka cast forumasima ljekarima, ali ja ljekarski savjet ne trazim na forumu, posebno ne ovome.

a sto se tice otvaranja novog podforuma, meni je licno jako drago da imamo novi podforum - na teme o homeopatiji do sada se nisam zeljela ukljucivati jer ne zelim da neko moje (pozitivno) iskustvo s koristenjem homeopatije odbacuje kao tlapnju, a navodeci stavove o tome da su postulati homeopatije i njeni principi lijecenja apsurdni vrijedja moju inteligenciju. radu cu saslusati svakog ko veli da mu homeopatija nije pomogla, ali ne zelim ulaziti u raspravu s ljudima koji imaju samo stavove ali ne i iskustva u ovakvim pitanjima.

----------


## icyoh

> icy, mišljenja liječnika i dekoratera nisu usporediva jer jedan govori o životno važnim stvarima, drugi baš i ne


prvo, nisam ja povukla paralelu nego sam odgovarala na post.

A drugo (i bitnije), o čemu mi pričamo?? Ako želim *liječnički* savjet, otići ću *liječniku*. A sasvim sigurno neću uzimati mišljenja forumaša (koji se predstavljaju kao liječnici, no otkud da ja znam da to i jesu) kao Bogom dana. Za svaki ozbiljan medicinski problem ću se obratiti doktoru - zato zdravstvene ustanove i postoje. U protivnom bi svi doktori visili na forumima i nitko ne bi išao u bolnicu.
A ako želim čuti tuđe iskustvo, onda želim čuti tuđe iskustvo. Koje isto tako neću uzeti kao Bogom dano.[/b]

----------


## melange

> Melange, kako kritiziranje nije dozvoljeno? Dozvoljeno je itekako, pod uvjetom da se nikog i nista ne vrijedja. Do sada je svatko bio slobodan doci i napisati nekome da je neodgovoran jer ne cijepi djecu. Uljudno receno, a opet kritika, medjutim mnogima sasvim suvisna i nepotrebna.


pa ti si rekla da to nije dozvoljeno  :Grin:  , ja sam samo citirala.

ali krivo se kužimo oko tog pljuvanje/kritiziranje i konstruktivne rasprave u kojoj su obje strane otvorene za nove spoznaje (a oscara za političku korektnost dobivam - ja  :Grin:  ).

jer recimo, netko na holističkom pdfu otvori temu o nečemu što sam ja isprobala i nije mi uspjelo/imam negativna iskustva.
smijem li onda ja napisati, meni to nije uspjelo, nisam bila uopće zadovoljna, probala sam nešto drugo?
ili ne smijem?
smijem li napisati što je to drugo bilo, ako se radi o nekom farmaceutskom pripravku?

pri tome ne bih nikoga pljuvala.

mislim da se o načinu iznošenja svog stajališta radi kad se kaže pljuvanje i kritiziranje, a ne nužno o tome da je mišljenje suprotstavljeno, jesam li u pravu?

----------


## Svimbalo

Nakon x postova evo i mene sa   :Razz:   Zorani   :Grin:  
Icyoh, sve pet

----------


## icyoh

> Icyoh, sve pet


naravno    :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Svi off topic postovi su obrisani - kao sto ste vidjeli.  Temu sam morala zakljucati da na miru mogu obrisati sve i napisati sto imam jerbo ste puno brzi od mene   :Grin:  

Ovo je tema o novom podforumu, ako zelite jos o tome pricati (iako sam UVJERENA da smo na sva pitanja vec odgovorili), slobodno nastavite.   Ovo nije tema o Mujici niti cu dopustiti da postane.

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Oho!

----------


## Joe

nisam liječnik, arhitekt sam (malo sam nespretno složila post)

nemam snage/živaca/vremena objašnjavati što sam mislila, ionako ne vjerujem da nekog zanima  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

nisu sva pitanja odgovorena   :Grin:  

ima ova moja od gore više
pa ako bi netko bio toliko ljubazan da mi odgovori

sad se otkopčavam jer fakat moram raditi ako sutra želim na velesajam

----------


## anchie76

Imga, ODGOVORILA sam ti da cemo neke stvari rjesavati u hodu!  NEZNAM sad ovaj tren.. pojma nemam (i sto sam znala vise neznam   :Grin: ) .  Sigurna sam da pujica ima bolju viziju od mene posto ce ona to raditi.  Niti bih htjela explicitno tvrditi da ce moci jedno ili drugo, vjerojatno ce ici na procjenu moderatora.

I dajte nas pustite da revidiramo ovo sve sto ste tu ispredlagali.  Ja umjesto da raspravljam o ovome s drugim osobljem, ja cijeeeeeli dan visim na ovoj temi i furtom odgovaram.  Malo nam ipak dajte vremena.  Ili ste zamislili da ce biti rijeseno u roku od 5 min od prijedloga?   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

anchie76, kasno se uključujem i zapravo nemam pitanje nego tek usputnu primjedbu. Evo, koliko god razmišljam, uopće mi nije jasna svrha podforuma za podršku, bilo kojeg.

Pa nismo djeca da ne želimo čuti tuđa mišljenja. Ako imamo o nečemu čvrsti stav, pa neće nam ga drugačije mišljenje promijeniti samim time što je izneseno? A možda nas navede i na razmišljanje i na revidiranje tog stava, što uopće nije loše, zar ne?  :Smile:   Ako pak nemamo čvrsti stav, nego nam trebaju informacije kako bismo ga oblikovali, tek tada su nam različita mišljenja zaista dobrodošla i dovest će nas do odluke koja je najbolja za nas.

Mjesto za bespredmetnu podršku mi djeluje kao zahtjev razmaženog djeteta koje želi čuti samo ono što mu se sviđa, a nad ostalime zatvara uši i više "ne želim znati, ne želim znati". Ali, na ovom forumu uglavnom obitavaju roditelji, a ne djeca, pa bi nam se i ponašanje trebalo razlikovati, zar ne?  :Smile:  

I okej mi je to inzistiranje na traženju nekakvog utočišta među istomišljenicima (mislim, okej u smislu da niti želim niti mogu nekome narediti da baš mora biti zrela osoba ako to nije u stanju   :Grin:  ) kad je riječ o stvarima koje nisu životno važne, ali kad je u pitanju zdravlje... Hm. :/ 

I ako netko piše da liječi metastazirani rak mirisom gardenije (karikiram), samim tim što je tu informaciju stavio na otvoreni forum izložio se da ljudi o njemu stvore najrazličitiji dijapazon mišljenja, od "ajme, koja genijalna osoba" do "ova je zaista luda". I svatko tko će na javnom forumu iznijeti tako osjetljiv tip informacija o sebi mora biti svjestan tog rizika. Za svaku osobu koja o vama pomisli nešto fantastično uglavnom postoji i jedna koja će pomisliti najgore, a većina je ionako negdje u sredini, mnogo manje zainteresirana za nas male nego što se nama malima to čini.  :Smile:  Meni je u takvom slučaju sasvim svejedno bi li mi netko _napisao_ radim ludosti ili bi to _mislio u sebi_ svaki put kad bi na forumu vidio moj nick. Dapače, mislim da bih više cijenila osobu koja bi mi otvoreno rekla što misli - naime, od različitih mišljenja svi profitiramo, a od jednoumlja nije nitko ni neće nikad.  :Smile:  

Tijekom godina sam na ovom forumu, ali i na portalu Udruge nebrojeno puta pročitala koliko je važno donijeti informirani izbor. Ne _polovično_ informirani. :/ 

Nemojte potcijeniti ljudsku potrebu da na taj pdf počnu dolaziti korisnici zato jer znaju da će na njemu čuti samo ono što žele čuti (zato je i otvoren, zar ne?) i da će napisana pozitivna mišljenja uzeti za ozbiljno i time potencijalno ugroziti svoje zdravlje. Odgovornost za napisano ima i onaj tko je pisao (koliko god se autori stalno trude distancirati od svoje odgovornosti), a ne samo onaj tko čita. Na kraju krajeva, svatko od nas, kad odgovara na ozbiljan topic, u startu ide s tim da će njegovo mišljenje biti prihvaćeno kao ozbiljno, zar ne?

Evo samo my two cents u ovo kišno poslijepodne.  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Nisam pročitala sve, tj. pročitala sam JAKO malo od napisanog, jer trenutno nemam vremena, ali želim reći da sam ja npr. naletila na negativno iskustvo tateka na homeopatiju, tj. na jedan određeni lijek i velika je razlika od "uleta" nekoga ko nema nikakvog iskustva sa homeopatijom i smatra korištenje homeopatije bezveznim i zanemarivanjem ili nekoga ko na lijep način objasni probleme na koji su naišli u korištenju homeopatije.

----------


## Joe

po meni bi se uvredljivi i nekonstruktivni postovi trebali brisati i na podforumima koji nisu pdf podrške.

----------


## Maslačkica

A ima nešto šta mi nije jasno...ovaj podforum o kojem se priča je uvijek postojao, ali pod nazivom ... koji ono bi naziv? Zaboravila sam ... 
I kome je smetao? 
Da li su ljudi koji se bune protiv naziva sadašnjeg uopšte sudjelovali na tom pdf-u? 
Da li vam je prije smetao taj isti pdf ili sada promjenom imena, tj. naglašavanjem "podrške"?

----------


## Tashunica

nikada mi nije smetao taj pdf, niti mi sad smeta. 
smeta mi što se ne smijem javiti na temu, ako neću dati podršku. 
vrlo nedemokratski i kao što je zhabica rekla postoji opasnost da će netko poslušati nekakav savjet koji neće biti primjeren za njegovu situaciju.

----------


## Tiwi

Sanja potpisujem te u potpunosti.

Nikako ne mogu naći svrhu (onu ozbiljnu i odgovornu) postojanju pdf-a podrške. Nikako. 

I to što mnogi ovdje pišu i čude se kako netko može donijeti važnu odluku o zdravlju ili načinu liječenja na osnovu nečeg napisanog na forumu (bilo kojem) nije u redu. Jer zaista ima još uvijek jakopuno ljudi koji su nešto "pročitali na internetu" i uzimaju to zdravo za gotovo. Zamisli kad netko takav pročita cijelu jednu temu o liječenju vodom u kojoj se kupalo cvijeće! I samo pozitivna iskustva i hvalu!! OMG

----------


## Deaedi

Potpisujem Sanju.

Moje je misljenje da su pdf-ovi podrske prirodnom porodu ili holističkom načinu lječenja potrebni onima koji nisu u mogućnosti nositi se sa protu-argumentima i drugačijim mišljenjima. Stoga mislim da odudaraju od samog duha forumskog pisanja.

----------


## mikka

u sanjinom postu i ja vidim puno logike. mogu ga cak i potpisati  :Grin:  

ali tiwi, ako netko i donese odluku temeljenu na nekakvom natpisu na zidu ili nekom forumu, onda je to i njihova odgovornost. pa ljudi danas ne znaju niti hodati po plocniku, pa cija je to odgovornost, ako me kuzis.

----------


## melange

> ali tiwi, ako netko i donese odluku temeljenu na nekakvom natpisu na zidu ili nekom forumu, onda je to i njihova odgovornost.


ali je prvenstveno odgovornost onoga tko je u opticaj pustio samo informacije od jedne strane.




> pa ljudi danas ne znaju niti hodati po plocniku, pa cija je to odgovornost, ako me kuzis.


pločnike nitko ne moderira  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

evo mene u pauzi!  :D   :Laughing:  

*anchie*: ok, niste još odlučile koja će biti pravila
pokorno čekam i shvaćam da treba vremena za reviziju odluke

pitanja  :Grin:  , dakle, koja su mi bitna:
hoće li moći netko napisati svoje loše iskustvo s alternativnom medicinom na novom pdf-u? 
hoće li moći pristojno predložiti neki vid klasične medicine?

ako ćete inzistirati na pdf.u podrške i biti dosljedni i konzistentni s drugim pdf-ovima podrške, onda će odgovor na sve biti *ne*
i to je ono s čim se nikako ne slažem

*maslačkice:*



> A ima nešto šta mi nije jasno...ovaj podforum o kojem se priča je uvijek postojao, ali pod nazivom ... koji ono bi naziv? Zaboravila sam ... 
> I kome je smetao? 
> Da li su ljudi koji se bune protiv naziva sadašnjeg uopšte sudjelovali na tom pdf-u? 
> Da li vam je prije smetao taj isti pdf ili sada promjenom imena, tj. naglašavanjem "podrške"?


ukratko: jesam, sudjelovala sam na prijašnjem pdf-u
ne vidim razlog zašto ne bi, ako mislim da imam nešto konstruktivno za napisati
ne smeta me naziv nego izgledna pravila (koja trenutno još nisu definirana) ako se odluči da će to definitivno biti pdf podrške

spominješ tateka i njegovo negativno iskustvo s homeopatijom - 
ako će to biti "pravi" podforum podrške, onda će i takvi postovi biti zabranjeni
a svi ćemo se složiti da tatek definitivno nije zlonamjeran i ne misli provocirati, omalovažavati i sl.

e *TO* se meni ne sviđa niti odobravam
kao što mi se, uostalom, ne sviđa niti sam smisao pdf. podrške
mislim da su više od štete nego od koristi svima


*Sanja*, lijepo te vidjeti da ponovno pišeš   :Love:  
slažem se s tobom u potpunosti

----------


## betty blue

ja sam mislila da "_holistički_ pristup" znači neki _cjeloviti_ pristup što hoće reći da uključuje sve načine i pristupe...

jel se varam? 

da li bi to onda značilo i da holistički pristup liječenju uključuje i klasičnu medicinu, odnosno, da ju barem ne isključuje?

u tom smislu mi nije jasno zašto se pdf A što kaže priroda? promijenio u Holistički pristup kad mi je u onom prvom bilo savršeno jasno da se radi o ajmo reći prirodnoj medicini.

volila bih da me netko ispravi u vezi onog _holistički_ ako griješim...
ne znam za vas, ali meni je razlika u holistički i alternativni (prvi je uključiv, drugi isključiv)

----------


## Kaae

Ajd, napokon sam nasla, valjda, topic o kojem sam pitala na jednom drugom topicu.. pa mi je onda obrisan post.. pa ovo ono..

Enivej, potpisujem Sanju. Da ne pisem jos jednom sve sto je ona (a i mnogi drugi) napisala.

Nista nije falilo PDF-u "A sto kaze priroda" ili kako se vec zvao. 

Puno toga fali forumu, i ovom novom i ostalima, gdje se _ne smije_ napisati "Hej, nije mi jasno zasto ne nosite pelene." ili "A zasto dojite do 45. godine djetetova zivota?" ili "Hej, miris gardenije (sorry, Sanja!) stvarno nije dobar za karcinom. Cak stovise, cini mi se suludo!" Tim vise ako su sve ove navedene tvrdnje potkrijepljene nekakvim primjerima, iz iskustva ili tko zna gdje. 

U slucaju psovanja majki, oceva i ostalih clanova obitelji.. pa jel bitno na kojem je to forumu? Takve postove bi trebalo nekako sankcionirati.


Ukratko - ne volim kad mi se ogranicava sloboda misljenja i izrazavanja.


(Dosla potpisati, a raspisala se. Eh.)

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da se pridružim vojsci Sanjinih obožavatelja
Osnujmo pdf podrške Sanji   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  već i diskvalificirala čovjeka na 15 dana...
> 
> 
> kojeg su pred neki dan ispljuvali da je korumpiran i da lova od cjepiva ide njemu u džep, pa nitko nije dobio ban


x 

i to je sve o mujici ovdje.  

i ovo: 




> Ukratko - ne volim kad mi se ogranicava sloboda misljenja i izrazavanja.


x


naravno da potpisujem i Sanju   :Kiss:  i Imgu, i summer, i AM ... 

eto cure, dosla sam vam dati holisticku podrsku 
 :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Bas zanimljivo. Sad se krecemo u pravcu u kojem ljudi skloni alternativi ispadaju razmazena djeca koja nisu u stanju prihvatiti dugacije misljenje. Zasto bi netko uopce morao stalno ici u virtualna prepucavanja ako samo zeli komunicirati s grupom onih koji dijele stavove? 
Vec se doslo do toga da bespelenasi imaju podforum, postoji podforum o pelenama i o kojecemu drugom. U cemu je onda problem da i "alternativci" imaju svoj podforum gdje ce moci nesmetano izmjenjivati informacije s ostalima koje ovo sve skupa i zanima?
Osim toga, ne u svrhu argumentiranja, ali napisat cu svejedno, masu foruma je organizirano na nacin da se interesnim skupinama omoguci virtualno druzenje bez stalnih potreba za prepucavanjima i opravdavanjima stavova.

----------


## Deaedi

I da još nadodam na svoj prvi post, mislim da je generalno glavni problem pdf-ova podrške što ga ne dobijaju sve skupine. Odnosno, neke skupine su na neki nacin privilegirane jer imaju mjesto "utočišta", a druge ga nemaju, dakle diskriminirane su po tom pitanju. Npr. da se uz pdf podrške prirodnom porodu otvorio i pdf podrške "Pravo na izbor načina poroda", gdje se ona koja odabere carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija ne bi trebala opravdavati i biti izložena komentarima onih koji smatraju da je to npr. problem koji treba riješavati psiholog ili psihijatar, onda bi se to još nekako moglo prihvatiti. Ili, da se kaže npr. kada se skupi 100 forumaša koji žele neki pdf podrške, da im se to omogući. Dakle, kriteriji za pdf-ove podrške bi trebali biti javni, jasni i transparentni.

----------


## koryanshea

> Zasto bi netko uopce morao stalno ici u virtualna prepucavanja ako samo zeli komunicirati s grupom onih koji dijele stavove?


naucite ignorirat one koji se dolaze prepucavat. biti pristojni prema onima koji su pristojni prema vama. svi znamo postoje forumaši koji ne prežu od vrijeđanja i koječega kad su in the zone, ne brinući o tome tko je s druge strane žice i tko su ti stvarni ljudi kojima kvare dan... a postoje i sankcije zbog kojih bi se mogli malo ipak više potrudit da to ne rade...

...sad me ovo sve podsjetilo na zabranu rada nedjeljom. umjesto da šalju inspekcije i pojačaju kontrolu, sankcioniraju trgovce (ili trolove)... oni zabrane rad nedjeljom!
 :Grin: 
a blagajnice su sretne što provode nedjelje sa djecom i mužem!

----------


## Mima

Meni su kriteriji za podforume podrške do ovog slučaja bili potpuno jasni: oni su se podudarali sa programom udruge čiji je ovo forum, i to mi je sasvim prihvatljivo. Potpuno mi je jasno da se ljudima koji ne stavljaju djeci pelene ne da po ne znam koji puta objašnjavati svoje motive niti žele raspravljati -- uostalom, ja niti ne mislim da bi Rodin forum trebao služiti za rasprave. Međutim, 'alternativni' pristup zdravlju nije u programu niti viziji udruge Roda (barem je tako rečeno) niti bi, naravno po mom mišljenju, trebao biti. 

(btw. što god tko pisao o ozbiljnom ili neozbiljnom shvaćanju savjeta sa foruma, nekolicina liječnika koja se ovdje javlja je nesebično i šakom i kapom podijelila hrpu savjeta -- stvarno ne uzimate ozbiljno kad vam bibai nešto napiše? ma dajte)

----------


## Sanja

> Sad se krecemo u pravcu u kojem ljudi skloni alternativi ispadaju razmazena djeca koja nisu u stanju prihvatiti dugacije misljenje.


Zorana, krivo si shvatila moj post.

*Svatko* tko zahtijeva tapšanje po ramenu (ili osjetljivoj glavici   :Grin:  ), bez obzira na temu o kojoj se radi (hoćeš alternativnu medicinu, hoćeš podršku smrtnoj kazni, hoćeš diskusiji o najboljem autu na tržištu - sasvim svejedno) je po mom viđenju svijeta razmažen. Da. Po *mojim* kriterijima.

I ne znam zašto je sve crno-bijelo: ili se ne smiju reći drugačija mišljenja ili se spominje prepucavanje. A što je s argumentiranom raspravom, o pristojnom razgovoru kakav dolikuje pristojnim, odraslim ljudima? Između crne i bijele postoji cijeli niz boja, svijet je vrlo, vrlo lijep i šaren.  :Smile:  

Kad "tolerancija" znači "moraš me pustiti me da pišem što hoću, ali mi ne smiješ protusloviti", to me podsjeća na onaj poznati grafit "Jedino što mrzim više od rasizma su crnci".   :Grin:  

Zaista ne razumijem čemu taj strah (ili zaziranje) od argumentiranja vlastitih stavova?

Inače, za tvoju informaciju Zorana, osobno više naginjem alternativnoj nego klasičnoj medicini, u jednakoj mjeri kao što više naginjem demokoraciji i toleranciji naspram jednoumlja.  :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Koryanshea, nema nikakvih zabrana ovdje, samo se otvorio novi podforum za one koji su skloni alternativnom pristupu lijecenju. O svemu skupa se jos uvijek moze polemizirati na drugim podforumima. 
Nije ovdje, barem po meni, stvar u pristojnosti, ignoriranju onih koji se prepucavaju ili cemu vec nego samo i iskljucivo o tome da odredjena grupacija ima mjesto na kojem ce izmjenjivati informacije. Ne vidim zasto to uskratiti, pogotovo ako postoji "kriticna masa". (a na ovom forumu, bogami, postoji....samo se malo "sakrila" jer nervira stalno se opravdavati i polagati racune radi nekog stava)
Mima, niti bespelenastvo nije u viziji Udruge, pogotovo ne sad kad Udruga prodaje platnene pelene  :Grin: , ali ako mozes shvatiti da se bespelenasima ne ulazi stalno u jedne te iste rasprave, zasto ne mozes shvatiti da je to i ovdje slucaj?

----------


## melange

ovo pitanje o nijansama između crnog i bijelog je već postavljeno i čeka svoj odgovor, ali mislim da je već odgovoreno rečenicom koja se nalazi u pravilima na sva tri pdfa podrške "nije dozvoljeno polemiziranje, vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje". za zadnja dva mi je jasno, ali ovo prvo je još upotpunjeno "ukoliko ne želite čuti samo jednu stranu priče o temi koju ste otvorili, tada otvorite temu na nekom drugom podforumu" :/ najbolje da ih zaključate i sastavite neki test kompatibilnosti pa dajete korisnicima da rješavaju prije nego dobiju lozinku.

----------


## Sanja

> samo i iskljucivo o tome da odredjena grupacija ima mjesto na kojem ce izmjenjivati informacije


Ali nekoliko je puta naglašeno da te informacije smiju biti samo pozitivne.

To onda nije ozbiljna razmjena vjerodostojnih informacija, a materija je izuzetno ozbiljna.

Mislim da svijet neće propasti ako se neka mama odluči za jednokratne umjesto platnenih pelena, ali posljedice od isključivo pozitivnih informacija koje se odnose na zdravlje mogu biti kobne.

Zaista ne razumijem kako se uporno odbija shvatiti i zašto se odgovornost prebacuje isključivo na čitatelja?  :?

----------


## Kaae

Kako nema zabrana? Zabrano je komentirati postove na sad vec n-tom forumu. Ako se ne slazes s napisanim, narafski.

Mozda sam ja malo cudna, ne znam. Jako jako jako volim razmjenjivati i izmjenjivati informacije, ali ne vidim smisao ako se sve svode samo na tapsanje po ramenu.

Ako postavim pitanje, ili trazim savjet, ocekujem da me se popljuje do bola (kulturnim rjecnikom, molim), ako sam u krivu ili radim sr*nja. Konstruktivna kritika? Zakon. Prijedlozi? Mrak, cak i ako nemaju direktne veze s onime sto sam pitala, vec sa dijametralno suprotnim 'rjesenjem'.

Ako trazim postolara, ne zelim cuti samo da je postolar X dobar. Hocu cuti i o ipsilonu. A pogotovo o X-u, ako netko ima negativna iskustva o njemu.

----------


## melange

> ali ako mozes shvatiti da se bespelenasima ne ulazi stalno u jedne te iste rasprave, zasto ne mozes shvatiti da je to i ovdje slucaj?


mislim da će odgovor biti zato što krivo dozirano i upotrebljavano bespelenaštvo ne ugrožava ničiji život, ali po meni to nije bit.

ako vas svi mogu čitati, onda svi moraju moći civilizirano sudjelovati u raspravama. neka pdf bude "skriven", zaključan (tako je na nekim forumima s pdfovima o roditeljima anđela). za pristup se obraća moderatoru. pristupanjem pdfu prihvaćaju se njegova pravila. tko ih krši, gubi pristup.

----------


## Zorana

Sanja, ne zahtijeva nitko tapsanje po ramenu niti osjetljivoj glavici. Radi se samo i iskljucivo o razmjeni misljenja i iskustava onih koji misle ili vjeruju da su "na slicnom putu". 
ja osobno nemam strah od argumentiranja, ali mi stalno i uporno argumentiranje (ili pokusaj istog) ide na zivce. Razumijes? Kad imam neki problem, dodjem i napisem ga tu, jednostavno mi nekad treba da mi se javi npr. marta, Anchie, Samaritanka ili netko deseti za koga znam da smo na istoj valnoj duljini i tko ce jednostavno razumjeti....bez uvlacenja u diskusije, bez protuslovljenja po npr. pitanju cijepljenja, homeopatije ili cegavec. 
Primjer: kucni porod, trebam sve detalje i informacije vezane uz organizaciju. Trebam cure koje ce mi svojim znanjem i iskustvom omoguciti da organiziram sve kako treba, ne treba mi polemika oko odgovornosti, nisam zato razmazena.  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

I vi bas mislite da ce sad tu netko doci i pisati kako planira lijeciti tesku bolest cajem od koprive, a svi forumasi ce skociti sa vibrama i klanjajucim smajlicima?  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Sto se mene tice, neka podforum bude skriven. Nemam nikakav problem s tim.

----------


## Mima

> Mima, niti bespelenastvo nije u viziji Udruge, pogotovo ne sad kad Udruga prodaje platnene pelene , ali ako mozes shvatiti da se bespelenasima ne ulazi stalno u jedne te iste rasprave, zasto ne mozes shvatiti da je to i ovdje slucaj


Uz bespelenaštvo vežem praćenje djetetovih potreba i komuniciranje sa njim, te ga smatram prilično povezanim sa AP principima, pa ako i ne stoji eksplicitno u viziji Udruge, po mom se viđenju stvari uklapa u nju. 

Naravno da mogu shvatiti da je svakoj interesnoj grupi zgodnije da ne ulazi u jedne te iste rasprave, ono što ne mogu shvatiti je zašto bi u ovom slučaju Udruga Roda to omogućila na svome forumu.

----------


## Zorana

Kaae, ako trazis postolara, naravno da je ok cuti koji je ok, koji ne. Medjutim, moras li bas i ulaziti u raspravu trebaju li tebi, ustvari, cipele?

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, ako trazis postolara, naravno da je ok cuti koji je ok, koji ne. Medjutim, moras li bas i ulaziti u raspravu trebaju li tebi, ustvari, cipele?


Ne, i vjerojatno ne bih, ali ne smeta me ako nekoga muci trebam li ja cipele, ili ne. Ako imam vremena, odgovorit cu, ako nemam, necu. Ako taj netko smatra da me treba proglasiti majmunom jer nosim cipele (i mene, i sve druge.. cipelase), onda ocekujem od moderatora da reagiraju.

Kao sto sam vec rekla, ne volim ogranicavanje slobode misljenja i izrazavanja, a to mi se jos manje svidja kad je to isto - jednostrano.

Ne smijemo reci 'ne' porodu kod kuce ili bespelenastvu, ali biti ce nam receno 'ne' ako zelimo elektivni carski ili jednokratne pelene.

(Napomena: ne zagovaram niti jednu 'struju'. Moja zivotna filozofija je - pravo na izbor, a osobno volim uzimati od svega najbolje, tj. ono sto mi najbolje odgovara.)

----------


## Anci

Čuj, znaju se i necjepiše zaletjeti na teme o cijepljenju.
Pa odgovarati sa :bljuc: ili "grozim se roditelja koji..." - nije bitno što, dovoljno je i ovo.
A ja npr. trebam mujicu   :Grin:  
Što sad, još jedan pdf podrške?

----------


## puntica

zorana,
mislim da nisi shvatila bit problema  :/ 

već je par ljudi citiralo pravila pdf-a. ako je tema npr. kopriva, a ti si probala koprivu i imala si neke posljedice zbog toga (šta ja znam, osip ili nešto) po pravilima ovog pdf-a NE SMIJEŠ to spomenuti jer:




> _"ukoliko ne želite čuti samo jednu stranu priče o temi koju ste otvorili, tada otvorite temu na nekom drugom podforumu"_


a to nije ok. trebalo bi biti omogućeno SVIMA da iznesu svoje ISKUSTVO (ma kakvo ono bilo).

da se može ograničiti polemiziranje, može se (u krajnjoj liniji ako netko pita koja su vam iskustva s tim i tim ne kužim zašto bi se uopće javljao netko bez iskustva, i takvog bi, u krajnjoj liniji trebalo brisati jer je otišao ot...ali da ne mogu iznjeti svoje iskustvo to mi je   :Rolling Eyes:  )

ali vjerujem da će se to pravilo promijeniti jer zaista nema smisla...   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Sanja, ne zahtijeva nitko tapsanje po ramenu niti osjetljivoj glavici. Radi se samo i iskljucivo o razmjeni misljenja i iskustava onih koji misle ili vjeruju da su "na slicnom putu". 
> ja osobno nemam strah od argumentiranja, ali mi stalno i uporno argumentiranje (ili pokusaj istog) ide na zivce. Razumijes?


Razumijem, kako ne bih razumjela.  :Smile:  

Međutim, stvaranje takvih kružoka u kojima se ne smije iznijeti negativno iskustvo kako bi se određenoj skupini korisnika osiguralo neometano čavrljanje jednostavno je u suprotnosti s prirodom javnog, otvorenog foruma i to je sve.

Kad su ukinuti sezonski topici, korisnicima je rečeno da se prebace na komunikaciju preko privatnog maila - ispada da čaj od kadulje i Braco sa Srebrnjaka imaju više veze s roditeljstvom od naše djece, ukoliko ona nemaju neki problem o kojem bi se mogao otvoriti konkretan topic. :/ 


Da ne duljim, Puntica je odlično argumentirala i slažem se sa svime što je napisala, uz naglasak na




> da se može ograničiti polemiziranje, može se (u krajnjoj liniji ako netko pita koja su vam iskustva s tim i tim ne kužim zašto bi se uopće javljao netko bez iskustva, i takvog bi, u krajnjoj liniji trebalo brisati jer je otišao ot...ali da ne mogu iznjeti svoje iskustvo to mi je    )


Ovo je skraćena verzija mog odgovora   :Grin:  , ako je mm još uvijek budan, prebacujem se na Skype, a ako nije, ne gine ti podugački post, jerbo sam baš raspoložena za pisanje. I za kraj ti ostavljam jedan   :Razz:   jer znam da ti je simpatičan, a ti pak znaš da nisam zlonamjerna.   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorana

Znam, znam.  :Smile:

----------


## vještičica

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za vrijeđanje već postoje reperkusije
> pdf-ovi podrške su, po mom mišljenju, overkill
> 
> 
> Strani forumi koji su nam uzor pokazuju drugacije, naprotiv


Mene, nakon ove maratonske rasprave o demokratiji i pravu na izražavanje razlučitog mišljenja, jako interesuje koji su to inostrani forumi uzor forumu udruge "Roda"? 
Nije provokacija, stvarno me interesuje.

----------


## Ancica

neznam bas jel su uzor al po ovom pitanju uzeti su kao pozitivan primjer, a reference i linkove na iste mozes naci par stranica unazad, ako potrazis postove na ovom topiku od administratorice rodinog foruma, anchie76.

----------


## vještičica

Iščitala sam cijelu temu, i prije postavljanja pitanja da ne pitam uzalud. Još jednom sam je pregledala nakon odgovora.  

anchie76 nije navela ni jedan inostrani forum poimenice, niti web adresom
Jednom je navela da postoje i drugi forumi na kojima se može štošta pitati,  pa u te svrhe nabrojala MIB, Cybermed i forum HR. Koliko se ja razumijem u geografiju, to su sve hrvatski  forumi.

Dakle, koji su inostrani forumi uzeti kao pozitivan primjer (da ne kažem uzor) od strane osoblja ovog foruma?

I dalje podvlačim da nije provokacija, stvarno me interesuje. 

hvala

----------


## Ancica

vjesticica, isprike, ja sam pogrijesila, nije na ovoj temi i nije od anchie.  vidjela sam na nekim drugima (spominjao se forum mothering na http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69311).

----------


## Svimbalo

> I da još nadodam na svoj prvi post, mislim da je generalno glavni problem pdf-ova podrške što ga ne dobijaju sve skupine. Odnosno, neke skupine su na neki nacin privilegirane jer imaju mjesto "utočišta", a druge ga nemaju, dakle diskriminirane su po tom pitanju. Npr. da se uz pdf podrške prirodnom porodu otvorio i pdf podrške "Pravo na izbor načina poroda", gdje se ona koja odabere carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija ne bi trebala opravdavati i biti izložena komentarima onih koji smatraju da je to npr. problem koji treba riješavati psiholog ili psihijatar, onda bi se to još nekako moglo prihvatiti. Ili, da se kaže npr. kada se skupi 100 forumaša koji žele neki pdf podrške, da im se to omogući. Dakle, kriteriji za pdf-ove podrške bi trebali biti javni, jasni i transparentni.


Potpisujem ovaj post od A do Ž
Kao i Sanjine
Kao i puntičin 

A na ovo 



> Ako taj netko smatra da me treba proglasiti majmunom jer nosim cipele (i mene, i sve druge.. cipelase)


sam odvalila   :Laughing:

----------


## betty blue

> ja sam mislila da "_holistički_ pristup" znači neki _cjeloviti_ pristup što hoće reći da uključuje sve načine i pristupe...
> 
> jel se varam? 
> 
> da li bi to onda značilo i da holistički pristup liječenju uključuje i klasičnu medicinu, odnosno, da ju barem ne isključuje?
> 
> u tom smislu mi nije jasno zašto se pdf A što kaže priroda? promijenio u Holistički pristup kad mi je u onom prvom bilo savršeno jasno da se radi o ajmo reći prirodnoj medicini.
> 
> volila bih da me netko ispravi u vezi onog _holistički_ ako griješim...
> ne znam za vas, ali meni je razlika u holistički i alternativni (prvi je uključiv, drugi isključiv)


jel samo mene ovo bode u oči? :?

----------


## Svimbalo

evo jednog linka koji će možda nešto više objasniti
holizam

----------


## MGrubi

> "Holizam" i "holistički pristup" pojmovi su sa kojima se srećemo relativno često u suvremenoj znanosti. U svom osnovnom značenju holizam predstavlja znanstveni pregled koji pojednostavljeno, u "cjelini" vidi nešto bito više od pukog zbroja njenih dijelova. Sekundarno, holistički pristup označava i jedan interdisciplinarni pogled na znanost, pa na određeni način predstavlja i povratak antičkom i srednjevjekovnom polihistorizmu


dakle nešto što spaja znanost i duhovnost
tako ja shvaćam to

----------


## Svimbalo

Vadim dio



> Tako se idealni, nedostižni potpuni holizam definiše kao totalni sistem gledišta, dok se drugi ekstrem definiše kao pojedinačno gledište, koje može predstavljati ekstremno usko i jednostrano specijalističko gledište.

----------


## anchie76

Djaba vam sve rasprave na temu holizma, taj pdf ce promijeniti naziv   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

I to je OK   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> Djaba vam sve rasprave na temu holizma, taj pdf ce promijeniti naziv


  :Laughing:  
jel ti ikad spavaš ili...??? kad stigneš ovdje odgovarati, i smišljati nove nazive za pdf, i administrirati cijeli forum...

e pa ženo draga   :Naklon:  




i drago mi je da su iznesene primjedbe shvane ozbiljno. ne moraju se prihvatiti, ali ako ste razmislili o njima...mission accomplished  8)

----------


## Svimbalo

Ali će i dalje ostati podrškast?

----------


## puntica

> Ali će i dalje ostati podrškast?


vjerujem da hoće, ali nadam se da će se promijeniti pravilo koje sprečava iznošenje vlastitih iskustava ukoliko su negativna. mislim da bi to bilo totalno ok   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

A jel nas mozete sad pustiti da radimo, umjesto sto sam na ovoj temi cijelo vrijeme?   :Saint:

----------


## icyoh

> nadam se da će se promijeniti pravilo koje sprečava iznošenje vlastitih iskustava ukoliko su negativna. mislim da bi to bilo totalno ok


Jedno je izreći vlastito negativno iskustvo. Drugo je napisati da je nešto bezveze.

I rekla bih da se samo vrtimo u krug. Primjećuje li netko razliku između ova dva topica:
"molim medicinski savjet za uaplu pluća"
"molim iskustva s aromaterapijom. Imam upalu pluća"

Zašto se netko tko nema iskustva ima potrebe javiti na drugi topic? Da napiše da je doktor i linka tri stranice kako aromaterapija ne liječi upalu pluća i da je osoba kret.. što to uopće pita? Mislim, pa otkud zna da osoba već nije na kuri antibiotika (ili čime se već liječi).
meni osobno nikad npr. ne padne na pamet javiti se na topic "molim forumašice medicinske struke..". 

A osim toga, prenaglašavate važnost doktora/forumaša. Ako sam bolesna idem doktoru. U bolnicu. Gdje vidim doktora. A ne tražim savjete na netu od osobe koja je napisala da je doktor (jer ja isto tako mogu napisati da sam, npr. Bill Gates).
I podrazumjevam da smo odrasli, razumni ljudi. Jasna logika: bolest - doktor. Net - eventualno tuđa iskustva.
A ne prihvaćam ono što pročitam, posebno na nespecijaliziranom forumu, kao sveto pismo.

----------


## vještičica

> vjesticica, isprike, ja sam pogrijesila, nije na ovoj temi i nije od anchie.  vidjela sam na nekim drugima (spominjao se forum mothering na http://roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69311).


hvala 
to je jedan, ima li još koji?

----------


## Kaae

> puntica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nadam se da će se promijeniti pravilo koje sprečava iznošenje vlastitih iskustava ukoliko su negativna. mislim da bi to bilo totalno ok  
> 
> 
> Jedno je izreći vlastito negativno iskustvo. Drugo je napisati da je nešto bezveze.
> 
> I rekla bih da se samo vrtimo u krug. Primjećuje li netko razliku između ova dva topica:
> ...


Pa zar nije onda samo trebalo i dalje moderirati postove po starom? Moram priznati da ne pamtim da je 'upadanje drugostrujasa', kojoj god 'struji' oni pripadali bilo toliko jako da se nije moglo pisati na topicima. Povremeno se dogadjalo, ali to je normalno za javni forum. Moderiranje topica rjesava takve probleme (kao i, uostalom, sve ostale, vezane uz offtopicarenje ili vrijedjanje tj. bilo kakvo krsenje pravila).

I prije je postojao forum 'A sto kaze priroda', ili kako se vec zvao, u koji su odlazili postovi o prirodnim nacinima (kojecega). I dalje smatram da nije trebao novi tj. da nisu trebala nova pravila. Ime mu se moglo promijeniti, svejedno je.


Sto fali konstruktivnoj raspravi ovoga tipa:

_"Imam upalu pluca, ne bih u bolnicu."

"Pa, ne znam, vidi mozes li drzati temperaturu pod kontrolom i najedi se cesnjaka, posjeti Sestru s Zelenjaka (da ne mucimo opet sirotog Bracu, jelte) i uzmi caj od hrasta."

"O, da, i mene je to izlijecilo!"

"Mene nije, moram priznati. Nakon tjedan dana samolijecenja i posjeta Sestri, zavrsila sam, ipak, u bolnici i bilo je gadno."

"Ma meni je to super, ali uz to sam uzimala i puding od vanilije. Pomoglo je."

"I ja sam probao sve to, ali ipak mi je trebao antibiotik."

"Evo, malo sam sokirana, moram priznati. Upala pluca stvarno zna biti opaka bolest. Mozda da stvarno posjetis lijecnika?"

"Krave i konji, koji vam je vrag!? Jeste pojeli previse cesnjaka? Pa pokrepat cete svi od vasih vraceva, gonite se doktoru!!!!!"#$#(($(($(" -------> obrisati post, udaljiti forumasa.

"Isto preporucam lijecnika. U bolnici Plucnica radi doktor Plucko i stvarno je super. I sam ce ti preporuciti i alternativne metode!_

Zasto ne moze i dalje ovako? Puno je preglednije i jednostavnije da je sve na jednom mjestu. Da je moja upala pluca, voljela bih vidjeti ovo, a ne da moram 'trcati' izmedju dva ili tri podforuma i sedam topica. Bas zato sto se pretpostavlja da smo svi odrasli i pametni ljudi pa cemo stoga biti u stanju odabrati sto je najbolje za nas.

----------


## melange

kaae  :Laughing:   :Klap:

----------


## icyoh

a čuj *Kaaae* i meni je to OK rasprava. Kad bi ostala na tome. I kad bi bio samo jedan ulet u stilu "Vi kreteni, kaj ne odete doktoru". A ne da se topic s traženjem iskustva za akupunkturu svede na prepucavanje je li akupunktura za budale ili nije.

Ako će podforum to osigurati, onda ga potpuno podržavam.

----------


## Anci

> a čuj *Kaaae* i meni je to OK rasprava. Kad bi ostala na tome. I kad bi bio samo jedan ulet u stilu "Vi kreteni, kaj ne odete doktoru". A ne da se topic s traženjem iskustva za akupunkturu svede na prepucavanje je li akupunktura za budale ili nije.
> 
> Ako će podforum to osigurati, onda ga potpuno podržavam.


_Vi kreteni_... ne bi trebala biti komunikacija niti na jednom pdf-u.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a čuj *Kaaae* i meni je to OK rasprava. Kad bi ostala na tome. I kad bi bio samo jedan ulet u stilu "Vi kreteni, kaj ne odete doktoru". A ne da se topic s traženjem iskustva za akupunkturu svede na prepucavanje je li akupunktura za budale ili nije.
> 
> Ako će podforum to osigurati, onda ga potpuno podržavam.
> 
> 
> _Vi kreteni_... ne bi trebala biti komunikacija niti na jednom pdf-u.


referirala sam se na prethodni post, u kojem se spominje tako nešto. Ispričavam se   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kaae

Pa to je bila i moja poanta.

Sve u stilu kretena, koza i krava ne pripada niti jednom forumu, niti se i do sada toleriralo. I offtopicarenje se brisalo, neovisno o nazivu topica ili foruma.

----------


## Maslačkica

Kaae, pa mislim da se nekako tako i vodila rasprava i ustvari mislim da čak niti na prirodnom porodu nije isključen prenos iskustava - u stilu - probala sam, ali nije uspjelo, ali uvijek se dešava baš polemiziranje i raspravljanje o tome ko je upravu. 
Ja volim čitati i o prirodnom porodu i sklona sam jako njemu, o homeopatiji baš ne znam ništa, pa malo skoknem da pročitam iskustva i stvarno ima ih svakakvih, i dobrih i loših (navela sam primjer tateka). 

Mislim da je bit tog "otvorenog pogleda na svijet i nešto novo" bitno, što jako često nemamo, jer mislimo da sam upravu. 
Uporno spominjem različitu doktorsku praksu i tako npr. sam gledala da u jednoj bolnici dokotor medicine maže pacijentima rane medom, jer brže zacijele... eto, i da se to spomene na forumu u pozitivnom smislu bilo bi zgražanja, neodobravanja itd. A čovjek ima super rezultate... 
Isto što npr. bih ja rađe da imam mrtvog tkiva da mi stave crve (one koji se uzgajaju za te potrebe) nego da mi otklanjaju kirurškim putem mrtvo tkivo - ali KO MENE PITA? I odakle mi ta informacija uopće? 

Češnjak u vaginu?  :shock:  privu put čula na "a što kaže priroda" i čini mi se logičnim...i zagovara to i dr. Harni i šta ja znam ko još... 

I npr. jučer sam čula da je jedan dr. rekao mužu moje prijateljice da se muškarcima ne uzima bris iz penisa... pa šta njemu reći? 


I da, meni se ustvari ni ne sviđa promjena naziva, draži mi je bio naziv "a što kaže priroda"... 
... a pravila, pa nismo im dali ni šansu da se pokažu i dokažu nego polemiziramo unaprijed....i kako u životu tako i na forumu dosta stvari se rješava u hodu... i meni je to ok. 
I vlasnik kuće određuje pravila, zar ne? Meni je to tako normalno...

----------


## melange

čini mi se da sad isplivava problem da pdf kao što je bio a što kaže priroda jednostavno zahtijeva malo više moderiranja, ne u smislu oftopičarenja ili ponavljanja tema, nego u smislu održavanja razine civilizirane komunikacije.

takav pdf jest malo "avangardniji" (ne mogu se sjetiti prave riječi  :Rolling Eyes:  ) od bespelenaštva i kod ljudi izaziva jače reakcije zato što se radi o nečemu svetom svima nama - zdravlju.

ali mislim da pravi način da ga se _zaštiti_ nije zabraniti bilo kakve oprečne informacije i iskustva, nego strožije sankcionirati one koji krše osnovna pravila civilizirane rasprave (što bi ionako bilo sankcionirano na svakom pdfu jelte)

to što je nekima već dosadilo po milijunti put raspravljati zašto djetetu ne daju sirup protiv kašlja nego neki tamo čaj - tough luck. vježbajte ignore mode  :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

potpisujem melange za ono upućeno kaae   :Laughing:   :Klap:

----------


## anchie76

Pdf je _preslozen_  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

Hm, samo se ružnije zove.

----------


## puntica

meni se baš sviđa novi imidž pdf-a, i nova pravila i sve

 :Klap:  



da ne kažete da vas se dovoljno ne hvali

----------


## melange

> Hm, samo se ružnije zove.


pa to im je cilj, sad nitko neće ni otvarati pdf kad naslov bode ko šaka u oko  :Grin:  



(šalim se, i ja pohvaljujem uvedene promjene  :Smile:  )

----------


## Kaae

I ja pohvaljujem promjene!

(Ali i dalje ne volim _podrsku_. :Wink: )

----------


## seni

tek sad vidim ovu zustru raspravu.
meni je novi naslov ok, mada mi je i stari to bio.

ova nova opaska ispod naslova mi je puno bolja, jer ona stara jest zvucala malo...hm.hm.

dodala bih jos nesto, nakon sto sam procitala pravila podforuma.
u njima je jasno napisano kako "klasicni "ljecnici imaju ovo i ono obrazovanje.
komplementarne i alternativne terapije su samo nabrojene, pa bi se mogao steci dojam da ti za njih obrazovanje nije potrebno, ili da je dovoljno procitati dvije knjige ili nesto na internetu.
sto nikako nije slucaj. npr. ljecnici tradicionalne kineske medicine TCM,  studiraju 5, 6 godina na fakultetima, te poslije imaju praksi i sve sto sljedi. kod tibetanske medicine je slicno. postoje i udruzenja hoomeopate i klasicnih hoomeopata sa sasvim jasnim kriterijima u odnosu na obrazovanje i slicno...
komplementarna i alternativna medicina ne podrazumjeva povrsnost, slampavost, niti nedovoljno obrazovanje.

ps. nisam bas shvatila ove opaske o terapiji vlastitom krvlju, ali za informaciju moja je curka tu terapiju (polipi koji su uzrokovali ceste upale uha) dobila od nase pedijatrice koja ima i obrazovanje za "klasicnu" ljecnicu - pedijatricu i hoomepatkinju. eigenblutterapie nije nikakvo cudnovato nadriljecnistvo.

----------


## Imga

Prvo:
Kaae, vriiišt   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
zapljuvala ekran triput, svaki put kad sam čitala
Hvala za super završetak jednog jako lijepog dana.   :Kiss:  

Drugo: 
vidjela sam pdf i pročitala nova pravila
ružan mu je, brate, naziv
što jest, jest   :Grin:  
ali _de gustibus..._

a što se tiče pravila...
ok, može se iznositi iskustvo bilo pozitivno ili negativno, hvala što ste uvažili naše primjedbe 
I slobodno možete maknuti podnaslov "podforum podrške" jer on to nije, u usporedbi s drugima koji perzistiraju.   :Smile:  

Jedino nisam upratila u pravilima (ne isključujem da je do mene, dosta sam umorna), smije li se spomenuti neki vid konvencionalne medicine kao dio tog istog osobnog iskustva:

_"Inače mi češnjak odlično djeluje na vaginalne infekcije, ali jednom kad sam se malo opustila i nisam na vrijeme reagirala nije bilo efekta pa sam na kraju završila na Canestenu. Bilo je vatreno i trebala mi je dupla doza."_

Treće: 
kako će se sankcionirati offtopici?
kao, na primjer, kad na topicu o ljekovitom čaju netko pokušava prodati bioenergetske tretmane
i ovo "prodati" ne koristim u prenesenom značenju   :Wink:  
fitoterapija (koja fali na onom popisu) i bioenergija definitivno nisu jedan te isti oblik komplementarne i alternativne medicine 

slutim plodno tlo za kojekakve samopromocije i zlouporabe

i slažem se, i dalje mi je malo _prepodrškast_
slobodno možete iz podnaslova sva tri pdf-a ozbaciti termin "podrška"
jasno je svima o čemu se radi kad se pročita:
 - Podforum za one koji su izabrali prirodni pristup trudnoći i porodu 
 - Podforum za korisnike komunikacije eliminacije
 - Podforum za korisnike komplementarne i alternativne medicine

a provocikatore sankcionirajte

Odo' leć'!  :Bye:

----------


## puntica

OT *seni*



> ps. nisam bas shvatila ove opaske o terapiji vlastitom krvlju, ali za informaciju moja je curka tu terapiju (polipi koji su uzrokovali ceste upale uha) dobila od nase pedijatrice koja ima i obrazovanje za "klasicnu" ljecnicu - pedijatricu i hoomepatkinju. eigenblutterapie nije nikakvo cudnovato nadriljecnistvo.


pročitaj pa ćeš shvatiti u što se topic terapija vlastitom krvlju  pretvorio... JADNO   :Sad:  


nadam se da se zahvaljujući novim pravilima to više neće događati

----------


## Kaae

*naklon*

 :Wink:

----------


## Sanja

> a što se tiče pravila...
> ok, može se iznositi iskustvo bilo pozitivno ili negativno, hvala što ste uvažili naše primjedbe


Hvala i od mene.   :Kiss:  




> Jedino nisam upratila u pravilima (ne isključujem da je do mene, dosta sam umorna), smije li se spomenuti neki vid konvencionalne medicine kao dio tog istog osobnog iskustva


To ni ja nisam skužila.

----------


## mikka

osim pohvala, slazem se i sa slijedecim




> slobodno možete iz podnaslova sva tri pdf-a ozbaciti termin "podrška"
> jasno je svima o čemu se radi kad se pročita:
>  - Podforum za one koji su izabrali prirodni pristup trudnoći i porodu 
>  - Podforum za korisnike komunikacije eliminacije
>  - Podforum za korisnike komplementarne i alternativne medicine
> 
> a provocikatore sankcionirajte


  :Smile:

----------


## kli_kli

> osim pohvala, slazem se i sa slijedecim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


ah, ali sta je s onima koji nisu iskljucivo izabrali, nego zele da pokusaju, razmisle, cuju iskustva, postave pitanja?
znaci nije samo za one koji su vec izabrali takav pristup.
i nekako, nije mi ta podrska vezana bas za clanove foruma, vise za trend, recimo, vracanja prirodnom porodu. podrzava se sirenje trenda, medju ljudima, naravno.
tako je to u mojoj (idealisticki nastrojenoj) glavi.  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

imas pravo, bilo bi preciznije napisati

-pdf za one koji naginju prirodnom pristupu trudnoci i porodu  :Grin:  

ovo ostalo je ok. sto se mene kao mame bezpelenasa tice, sva pitanja o tome su dobrodosla, rado odgovaram na njih, kao i na moguce zablude u vezi bezpelenastva.

----------


## Imga

Ja ovako na to gledam:

postoji i podforum za jednoroditelje, recimo
na njega se uglavnom javljaju baš jednoroditelji
ali povremeno pišu i oni koji su u braku ili vezi, da potraže savjet ili pomognu nekom svojim mišljenjem. Pa čak i da iskažu svoje mišljenje kako razvod možda i nije najbolja ideja u tom i tom slučaju.
To nikome ne smeta i barem se meni čini normalnim.

Kad bi se tamo javio netko tko bi "solio pamet" što nam svima pada napamet i kako se u braku treba ostati do smrti inače smo propali, majmuni, zatucani, preliberalni, raskalašeni, samoživi, razmaženi nastavite niz... taj bi itekako bio udaljen s pdf-a.
Opravdano.

Jednako bi tako trebalo biti i s ovim podrškastim pdf-ovima.
Neka budu jednaki svim ostalim pdf-ovima na ovom forumu na kojem nije dozvoljeno pametovanje, provociranje, vrijeđanje i sprdačina.

----------


## a zakaj

ja se i dalje skroz slazem s Imgom.

Ali, sto se tice nacinjenih promjena, cini mi se da je sad puno bolje nego prije.

----------


## Bubica

sto vas tocno smeta kod te "podrske"?

Grupe za podrsku su modalitet okupljanja ljudi sa slicnim interesima ili problemima koji egzistira godinama, pokazao se kao vrlo ucinkovit. I internetske inacice mozete naci na brdo foruma.

----------


## a zakaj

> Grupe za podrsku su modalitet okupljanja ljudi sa slicnim interesima ili problemima


dok god se radi o interesima i problemima, ne smeta mi nista.
kad se pocne raditi o uvjerenjima, onda sam skepticna.

npr. grupe za podrsku roditeljima djece s pp, jednoroditeljima, roditeljima u postupku mpo... to mi je sve razumljivo, i mislim da i nije nikad bilo upitno, niti je bilo puno problema s moderiranjem tih podforuma (niti ima potrebe u pravilima navoditi da se ne smiju voditi polemike).

prema pdf-ovima podrske npr. prirodnom porodu ili nekonvencionalnoj medicini sam sumnjicava. 
mislim da je osnovna svrha postojanja takvih pdf-ova ipak da budu potpora donosenju nekih odluka u stvarnom zivotu. I to nekih odluka koje mogu imati ozbiljne posljedice. Onih odluka za koje inace jako volimo vikati da ih treba donositi informiran. A onda stvaramo okruzenje u kojem se neke informacije namjerno ne propustaju.

Kao korisnica foruma, koja nije nenaklonjena niti prirodnom porodu, niti selektivnom cijepljenju, niti nekim metodama nekonvencionalne medicine - najvise volim razmjene misljenja u kojima mogu svi ravnopravno raspravljati. Takvih je dosad na forumu bilo dosta - u takvima sam najvise naucila, i najvise su mi pomogle.

----------


## Imga

Bubice, pa na zadnjih sedam strana pišemo o tome što nas smeta
i na onom topicu o UZV-u smo pisali što nas smeta

zašto "alternativcima" (ovo mi je nedobar pojam, ali nemam inspiracije) treba pdf. podrške?
i bezpelenašima
i naginjujućima (vidi gore zagradu) ka prirodnom pristupu trudnoći i porodu

a jednoroditeljima, korisnicima MPO, posvojiteljima, dojiljama, nositeljima djece, majkama koje su se odlučile ostati doma prve tri godine - ne treba?


sad me skroz strah da sam ukakila motku i da će osvanuti još koji pdf. podrške...  :Ups: 


sad vidim a zakajin post, idem čitati

----------


## Imga

i još sam propustila pitati nešto vezano za ovo:




> sto vas tocno smeta kod te "podrske"?


Zašto se vi tako grčevito držite za tu "podršku"?   :Smile:  
Ako vam svi govorimo da nije potrebna, da je dovoljno sankcionirati provokatore i zgražavatelje?

Shvaćam, donijeli ste odluku.
Ali valjda ste dovoljno open-minded i fleksibilne priznati da nije baš svaka odluka najbolja moguća.

----------


## apricot

kako ne?!
pa zar nije nešto izmijenjeno nakon vaših sugestija?

----------


## Fidji

Podforumi podrške potrebni su nam kad je odluka već donešena, a ne u fazi istraživanja.

Kad sam se odlučila za npr. kućni porod onda želim informacije o tome, a ne da me netko razuvjerava i govori mi da rađam u kukuruzištu.

Kad se netko odluči na bezpelenaštvo, onda treba savjet od onih koji imaju iskustava, a ne 100 postova u stilu "ma nisam ja za to".

Kad netko krene na MPO, već je odlučio da mu je to prihvatljivo i ne treba opet drugo mišljenje.

----------


## Fidji

Nadovezujem se na a zakaj.

----------


## kli_kli

> Podforumi podrške potrebni su nam kad je odluka već donešena, a ne u fazi istraživanja.


Fidji, mozda su potrebni u trenutku koji navodis, ali su potrebni i kad se samo koketira sa idejom.
Evo npr. ja, znam mnogo i o makrobiotici i Montiju, ponesto i o ajurvedi, mnogim drugim pristupima ishrani, a nista od toga mi nije pod obavezno.
Volim da procitam, i primenim ono sto mi u nekom trenutku znaci.
I pri tom naglasavam da nisam povrsna, uopste.

Slicno se ponasam i kad je kucno zdravlje, trudnoca i porod u pitanju. Zanima me sve, ali nisam striktna ni u cemu. 

Nije sve tako crno-belo, ima nas dosta u grayscale sprektru.
Zato sam i napisala da ja to kapiram da nije samo podrska ljudima, nego ideji. Zato podrzavam.  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> kako ne?!
> pa zar nije nešto izmijenjeno nakon vaših sugestija?


dio primjedbi bio je na racun naslova, podnaslova i jos nekih formulacija u pravilima podforuma. Tu smo primijetili promjenu, pa i pohvalili!

ostaje jos nacelno pitanje postojanja pdf-ova podrske, u tome se izgleda ne mozemo sloziti. a mozda i ne moramo, zar ne?
vrijeme ce pokazati kako ce se taj pdf razvijati, a ono sto je mene najvise pikalo u oko, je promijenjeno  :Smile:

----------


## a zakaj

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Podforumi podrške potrebni su nam kad je odluka već donešena, a ne u fazi istraživanja.
> 
> 
> Fidji, mozda su potrebni u trenutku koji navodis, ali su potrebni i kad se samo koketira sa idejom.


ovako i ja mislim, samo mi je konacni zakljucak suprotan onom od kli-kli  :Smile: 

osim toga, ja razmisljam ovako: recimo, tonku sam dojila (relativno) dugo, i to je bila svjesna odluka, i bilo mi je, naravno, drago citati iskustva i drugih dugodojilica (i sigurno je to bila dodatna podrska mojoj odluci). Ali, ipak bi mi bilo drago procitati i necije suprotno misljenje, ako je argumentirano. Odlucila sam je nositi u marami, i super da je postojalo mjesto podrske tomu - ali ja bih i na tom mjestu voljela procitati bilo kakvo upozorenje o stetnosti nosenja u marami (ako ono postoji). tako ja razmisljam.

----------


## Fidji

Razumijem te, no do takvih stvari bi došlo da ne postoji i drugi podforumi.

Vjerojatno ne bi željele da nas ima 10 dugodojilica na forumu i onda na našem topiku podrške pročitamo da nismo normalne, da štetimo djetetu i sl.

Nadam se da će podforumi podrške jednostavno sve više povećavati našu toleranciju kao što generalno mislim da čini sudjelovanje u roditeljskim forumima.
Ja osobno jednim od največih dobitaka u mom životu za koje je zaslužan forum smatram baš to učenje tolerancije.

----------


## Imga

> Podforumi podrške potrebni su nam kad je odluka već donešena, a ne u fazi istraživanja.
> 
> Kad sam se odlučila za npr. kućni porod onda želim informacije o tome, a ne da me netko razuvjerava i govori mi da rađam u kukuruzištu.
> 
> Kad se netko odluči na bezpelenaštvo, onda treba savjet od onih koji imaju iskustava, a ne 100 postova u stilu "ma nisam ja za to".
> 
> Kad netko krene na MPO, već je odlučio da mu je to prihvatljivo i ne treba opet drugo mišljenje.


Za nekog tko je krenuo u MPO je također odluka već donešena.
Oni koji su protiv MPO ne javljaju se na pdf, zar ne? 
I ne govore: "Jooj, nije to za mene."
Pokoja "zalutala ovca" se argumentirano isprati.
A dobro je što na tom pdf-u postoje i teme o lošim stranama MPO-a i načini kako da se iz njega najbezbolnije "izađe".

Nekog tko je donio odluku da će roditi kod kuće, pozivanje na kukuruzište neće pokolebati.

Oni koji tek razmišljaju o porodu kod kuće voljeli bi (i trebali bi) znati  njegove moguće loše strane prije donošenja odluke.
Na žalost, iznošenje ili raspravljanje o negativnim stranama prirodnog pristupa trudnoći i porodu nije dozvoljeno na pdf-u podrške.

In a nutshell, to je ono što me smeta kod "podrške".
Oprostite ako se ponavljam.

----------


## Fidji

Iznošenje ili raspravljanje o negativnim stranama prirodnog pristupa trudnoći i porodu nije dozvoljeno na pdf-u podrške, ali je dozvoljeno na bilo kojem drugom podforumu.

Kukuruzište možda neće pokolebati, ali će možda povrijediti.
Meni je osobno bilo jako teško to čitati. Ja to stvarno mogu priznati, nisam od onih koji mogu zatvoriti srce prema tome.

I da, u pravu si s ovim znanjem o lošim stranama. Prije donošenja takvih velikih odluka u životu zaista treba znati i loše strane te odluke.
I zaista duboko vjerujem da se takve odluke ne donose navrat-nanos.

Ali kad su jednom donesene, na topiku podrške imaju šansu da budu iskristalizirane. 
Plus, nadam se da će na topiku podrške podršku dobiti čak i odustajanje od iste ideje.

----------


## mikka

> Nekog tko je donio odluku da će roditi kod kuće, pozivanje na kukuruzište n/eće pokolebati.


nece pokolebati, ali je uvredljivo, a to je nepotrebno.

kao da netko dode na mpo i prica kako je to umjetna oplodnja.

ja mislim da je na pdf-u pptip dozvoljeno iznesti i negativne aspekte poroda, zasto ne, recimo da se porod ne preporucuje ako osoba ima bilo koju vrstu rizicne trudnoce, eklampsija, dijabetes, blizanci itd. o onome sbbkbb se ne prica jer je nepotrebno, isto kao sto je nepotrebno ljudima stalno naglasavati da je rizicno kretati se u prometu i da najvise ljudi svakodnevno pogiba bas tamo.

----------


## mikka

dok ja napisem litaniju, fidji je vec obavila  :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Ja ne bi imala ništa protiv topika tipa "što ako kućni porod predugo traje?" ili slično na podforumu podrške, ako je to ono na što ti Imge misliš.

----------


## Imga

*Fidji:* Pa da, mislim nešto u stilu "što najčešće može poći po zlu, kako to spriječiti, i što napraviti ako do toga ipak dođe" ili
"kada prirodni porod definitivno nije za vas"
help & fact book, ako hoćeš  :Smile:  
ali to onda nije osnaživanje i pozitivno poimanje prirodnog pristupa :/ 
O tome se, pretpostavljam, može čitati u knjigama koje se preporučuju o prirodnom porodu, ali se na ovom forumu ne mogu pročitati. Zašto?

Imam još jedan primjer, nadam se da će iz njega biti vidljivo koji ja to "problem" imam s pdf-om podrške.
Nedavno je jedna forumašica pisala o tome kako bi sada u drugoj trudnoći rado izbjegla sve vaginalne preglede i molila je savjet kako da to izvede. Iza sebe ima jedan porod i konizaciju cerviksa.
Ja bi njoj bila jako rado napisala da osobno, kao još jedna konizirana koja je čak i u trudnoći radila lletz, shvaćam zašto želi izbjeći vaginalne preglede, ali da isto tako mislim da bi možda bilo pametno napraviti barem jedan, da vidi stanje tog cerviksa i onda odluči kojim pristupom će nastaviti. Dakle, da može napraviti informirani izbor.
Mislim da ne bi nikoga tim postom provocirala, vrijeđala niti omalovažavala, kao što to nisam radila ni do sada. 

Na pdf-u podrške to nije dozvoljeno, a ne vidim smisao otvarati još jedan topic na redovnom pdf-u da bih napisala: "odgovaram forumašici xy: moje osobno mišljenje je..."
Nekoga savjetovati putem pp-a nije moj stil, želim zadržati opciju da me netko informiraniji i/ili stručniji od mene može ispraviti.

Nemam osobno baš ništa protiv prirodnog pristupa trudnoći i porodu. Dapače, mislim da ima puno prednosti pred tzv. klasičnim pristupom.
Samo bi htjela da imamo sve informacije prije nego što donesemo informiranu odluku, a ne samo pozitivnu stranu.

----------


## Bubica

Ja ne znam kako se stekao dojam da se na pdf-ima podrske nikako i nikada ne moze napisati nista negativno na zadanu temu, posebice ukoliko to proizlazi iz osobnog negativnog iskustva. naravno da moze, ali u jednoj sigurnoj i zasticenoj atmosferi i sredini. 

Ponavljam se i ja, no:




> zašto "alternativcima" (ovo mi je nedobar pojam, ali nemam inspiracije) treba pdf. podrške? 
> i bezpelenašima 
> i naginjujućima (vidi gore zagradu) ka prirodnom pristupu trudnoći i porodu 
> 
> a jednoroditeljima, korisnicima MPO, posvojiteljima, dojiljama, nositeljima djece, majkama koje su se odlučile ostati doma prve tri godine - ne treba?


ja ovo prvo tumacim pozitivnom diskriminacijom. 
MPO je cisti pdf podrske (pa ne mora bas rijec "podrska" iskakati iz svake pastete), dojenje takodjer - jednostavno su te teme toliko dugo vec jasno profilirane na forumu da nema potrebe posebno ih oznacavati kao pdf.podrske, oni to jesu sami po sebi.

----------


## Imga

za fidji i mikkinu litaniju   :Kiss:  
ako "kukuruzište" vrijeđa, vrijeđanje se sankcionira


Bubica, hoćeš reći da ja mogu toj ČF napisati javno, na pdf-u podrške:
"Čuj, mislim da ti nije pametno tako decidirano biti protiv svih vaginalnih pregleda. Osobno bi otišla barem na jedan da vidim u kakvom mi je stanju cerviks pa onda odlučila."?

Mislim da svi ovdje koji "ne podržavamo" podforume podrške imamo u vidu ovo upozorenje:



> Nisu dozvoljene rasprave o svrsishodnosti “drugačijih” pristupa trudnoći i porodu niti ćemo podržavati jednostrane postove o odlikama liječnički “vođenih” trudnoća i poroda, jer takvi ne pogoduju novim spoznajama. Takvi će postovi i topici biti brisani ili premješteni na odgovarajući podforum.


Hoće li, u svjetlu ovog pravila, moj post biti premješten na topic "vaginalni pregledi u trudnoći" na običnom pdf-u.

----------


## Imga

upitnik na kraju

----------


## Fidji

To što si ti napisala vrlo je kvalitetan odgovor i ne bi se premještao.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja ne vidim problem podrške, potpisujem Fidji.... 
I isto mislim da se nedoumice i neki dobronamjerni savjeti ne bi brisali, jer ih ima već... 
Ali UBJEĐIVANJE da to nije dobra odluka, da će ugroziti dijete što ne ide u bolnicu ili nešto slično mislim da nije potrebno, jer sigurno nije neko na taj pfd podrške prirodnom produ kao "s Marsa pao"...zna nešto o tome, ima svoje strahove i nedoumice i traži se informacija više. 




> "Čuj, mislim da ti nije pametno tako decidirano biti protiv svih vaginalnih pregleda. Osobno bi otišla barem na jedan da vidim u kakvom mi je stanju cerviks pa onda odlučila."?


Meni se čini baš ok odgovor i savjet i stvarno mislim da se ne bi brisao ili premještao...

http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69744 - porod kod kuće - ovaj put bez "protiv" - ako imate vremena pročitajte da ima dosta postova samo na prvoj str. gdje forumašice pitaju, predlagaju, pa čak traže i svoju temu "elektivni carski"   :Grin:   - i nikom ništa... sve 5
Mislim da dosta ljudi ustvari se buni protiv "podrške" radi same riječi, a ni ne znaju na koji način se odvija komunikacija na pdf-ovima podrške ili znaju, ali s obzirom da ne podržavaju temu ne sviđa im se... ne znam... stvarno pitam... 
A mislim da na drugom pdf u se može naći jako puno informacija, pitanja, argumenata i dr. stvari   :Grin:   za i protiv prirodnog, carskog, medikaliziranog poroda. 






> ostaje jos nacelno pitanje postojanja pdf-ova podrske, u tome se izgleda ne mozemo sloziti. a mozda i ne moramo, zar ne?


Pa ja lično ne mislim da moramo, jer kako ćeš 10.000 korisnika složiti zajedno? Ma samo oko jedne teme da nas vidim... 
I stvarno mislim da kućni prag čisti vlasnik kuće... zar to nije normalno?

----------


## Imga

> To što si ti napisala vrlo je kvalitetan odgovor i ne bi se premještao.


Hvala, drago mi je da je tako.
Znači, _ja poruke_ i zlatna vrata otvaraju.   :Grin:  

A što kažeš na ove help & fact topice?
 - "što najčešće može poći po zlu, kako to spriječiti, i što napraviti ako do toga ipak dođe" 
 - "kada prirodni porod definitivno nije za vas"
Da sam trudna, stvarno bi ih jako voljela pročitati.
Daju li se takve informacije u knjigama koje se preporučuju o prirodnom pristupu trudnoći i porodu?

Vezano za toleranciju, tvoj mi je post jučer promakao, stvarno je i meni ovaj forum bio od velike koristi da (p)ostanem tolerantnija. Ono u čemu se nas dvije u osnovi ne slažemo je viđenje kako se to postiže. Ja mislim da se tolerancija lakše razvija pristojnom razmjenom ideja i mišljenja, a ne virtualnim odjeljivanjem onih koji misle drugačije.
Ali dobro, we can agree to disagree.   :Smile:  

*Maslačkice*, again, u "podršci" me ne smeta sama riječ, može biti i "potpora" što se mene tiče.   :Wink:  
Smeta me što je nije dozvoljeno iznošenje ili raspravljanje o negativnim stranama pptip, već samo o pozitivnima.
Na MPO ili dojenju jest, dapače postoji cijeli pdf posvećen isključivo poteškoćama u dojenju. Pomogao je nebrojenim majkama. Vjerujem da bi takvo nešto o poteškoćama na koje se može naići u pptip također bilo od velike pomoći svim zainteresiranima.
Slažem se da ubjeđivanje nekog da mu je odluka bezveze, neodgovorna, glupa, neinformirana jednostavno - nepristojno. Ponudi informaciju, daj osobno iskustvo i mišljenje koje neće nikoga povrijediti i idi dalje.  
Naravno, to isto vrijedi i za informirane odluke o epiduralnoj i elektivnom carskom.

I... moram te ovo pitati, inače ću puknut.   
Nije vrag da te zbog mene svrbe prsti?!   :Sad:  
Dobro za mene da nisi "na vlasti".

----------


## Maslačkica

> I... moram te ovo pitati, inače ću puknut. 
> Nije vrag da te zbog mene svrbe prsti?!  
> Dobro za mene da nisi "na vlasti"


Jooooj, moram se nasmijati naglas inače ću ja pući!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Neeeeee zbog tebe idi čitaj na 0-1 zadnje topike i bio je još jedan na bespelenašima, ali izbrisan koji je još bio više wow 

Pa nije valjda da si dobila takav dojam, a ja se jadna ubi trudeći biti fino kulturna i još čitati prijašnje teme da dam primjere onoga što ti nadvodiš   :Smile:  
I mislim, kad vidiš o čemu se radi, znat ćeš i koja je razlika i koju zagovaram i ovdje i koja će biti očita, tj. razlika u načinu razgovora...

----------


## Deaedi

> a jednoroditeljima, korisnicima MPO, posvojiteljima, dojiljama, nositeljima djece, majkama koje su se odlučile ostati doma prve tri godine - ne treba?


Mozda jedan topic podrske i za majke (poput franc. ministrice) koje su se odmah po porodu vratile na posao   :Grin:

----------


## Sanja

> Mislim da dosta ljudi ustvari se buni protiv "podrške" radi same riječi, a ni ne znaju na koji način se odvija komunikacija na pdf-ovima podrške ili znaju, ali s obzirom da ne podržavaju temu ne sviđa im se... ne znam... stvarno pitam...


Moja zabrinutost podrškom je išla u smjeru isključivo pozitivne podrške.

Kako vidim, na spomenutom pdf-u će se moći iznositi i negativna iskustva, što je sasvim druga priča i čini mi se ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

> A što kažeš na ove help & fact topice? 
> - "što najčešće može poći po zlu, kako to spriječiti, i što napraviti ako do toga ipak dođe" 
> - "kada prirodni porod definitivno nije za vas" 
> Da sam trudna, stvarno bi ih jako voljela pročitati. 
> Daju li se takve informacije u knjigama koje se preporučuju o prirodnom pristupu trudnoći i porodu?


Ja ću samo malo podići ova pitanja, u nadi da će mi netko odgovoriti.  :Smile:  

Postoji li mogućnost da ćemo moći saznati i rizike pptip-a, poroda kod kuće?
Mislim da itekako pripadaju na podforum koji se bavi prirodnim pristupom trudnoći i porodu i da će biti od pomoći ponajprije onima koji su se na pptip već odlučili.
Svi znamo (ili barem imamo mogućnost pročitati) koje se sve poteškoće mogu pojaviti kod dojenja i, u jednoj mjeri, zbog tog znanja se osjećamo snažnije, samouvjerenije da ćemo biti uspješne.
Pružite ljudima cjelovitu informaciju, sa svim plusevima i minusima. Tada nitko neće moći reći da se radi o jednostranosti ili čemu već. 


Nadu mi daje ovaj odgovor:



> I da, u pravu si s ovim znanjem o lošim stranama. Prije donošenja takvih velikih odluka u životu zaista treba znati i loše strane te odluke. 
> I zaista duboko vjerujem da se takve odluke ne donose navrat-nanos.



Još nešto, osjećam ogromnu potrebu ograditi se od raznih primjera provokacije koje su krenuli iskrsavati od strane jedne/dvije/dvoje? forumaša, a koje je Maslačkica već spomenula.
*TO* nije ono o čemu govorim.
Niti je pristojno, niti tolerantno, niti je pisano u dobroj namjeri, već s ciljem dokazivanja svog superiornog mišljenja. Da se netko pojavio na jednoroditeljskima i napisao da namjerno mučimo djecu svojim razmaženim i samoživim željama za razvodom, odavno bi letio dalje neg' što vidi. Opet, opravdano.
Nadam se da ovaj topic nije razlog zašto se nećkate to isto napraviti sada.

----------


## Fidji

Imga, već sam ti odgovorila.
Posvetit ću se tome zajedno s drugim moderatoricama, samo imaj strpljenja u velikoj smo gužvi oko radionica.

----------


## Felix

> Smeta me što je nije dozvoljeno iznošenje ili raspravljanje o negativnim stranama pptip, već samo o pozitivnima.
> Na MPO ili dojenju jest, dapače postoji cijeli pdf posvećen isključivo poteškoćama u dojenju. Pomogao je nebrojenim majkama. Vjerujem da bi takvo nešto o poteškoćama na koje se može naići u pptip također bilo od velike pomoći svim zainteresiranima.


mislim da je ovo glavni kamen spoticanja. ne, doticni pdf-ovi NISU tako zamisljeni. 

podforum podrske NE znaci da se smiju iznositi samo i iskljucivo pozitivni primjeri. znaci da se moze raspravljati o temi, ali u okvirima koji su zadani, a generalno su nesto uzi nego na cijelom forumu. dakle, moze o negativnostima, ali na nacin koji ne propitkuje sam smisao onoga na sto se taj pdf odnosi.

recimo, na topicima o problemima s dojenjem neces naci savjete 'ma pusti to, uzmi adaptirano, vidis da ti ne ide, sto sad' nego savjete kako uciniti najvise sto mozes da odrzis dojenje, a ako zaista, zaista ne uspije, postove utjehe i podrske. na pdf-u porod isto tako ocekujem postove podrske prirodnom porodu, i postove utjehe ako porod nije bio prema ocekivanjima. ali kao sto _nema rasprave_ da li je dojenje uopce bolje od zamjena, tako na ovom pdf-u _ne zelimo rasprave_ da li je prirodni porod uopce bolji od medikaliziranog.

odnosno:




> A što kažeš na ove help & fact topice? 
> - "što najčešće može poći po zlu, kako to spriječiti, i što napraviti ako do toga ipak dođe" 
> - "kada prirodni porod definitivno nije za vas" 
> Da sam trudna, stvarno bi ih jako voljela pročitati. 
> Daju li se takve informacije u knjigama koje se preporučuju o prirodnom pristupu trudnoći i porodu?


ovakve topice *i ocekujem* na pdf-u o prirodnom porodu. kao sto ocekujem topice "ne ide nam bespelenastvo, a zelimo uspjeti" na pdf-u bespelenastvo. itd.

moze o problemima s dojenjem, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti dojenja.
moze o problemima u trudnoci i porodu, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti prirodnog pristupa u istima.
moze o problemima s bespelenastvom, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti istog.
moze o problemima s primjenom homoepatije i sl., ali ne o smislu upotrebe homeopatije...

da li je sada malo jasnije?  :Smile:

----------


## Imga

Nema problema, shvaćam da ste u gužvi.
Kad nađete vremena.

----------


## melange

> moze o problemima s dojenjem, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti dojenja.
> moze o problemima u trudnoci i porodu, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti prirodnog pristupa u istima.
> moze o problemima s bespelenastvom, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti istog.
> moze o problemima s primjenom homoepatije i sl., ali ne o smislu upotrebe homeopatije...



 :Idea:   :Yes:

----------


## Imga

Felix, nisam ni vidjela tvoj post, odmah me prebacilo na novu stranu.  Hvala na vremenu i uloženom trudu. 




> moze o problemima s dojenjem, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti dojenja. 
> moze o problemima u trudnoci i porodu, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti prirodnog pristupa u istima. 
> moze o problemima s bespelenastvom, ali ne o smislu i vrijednosti istog. 
> moze o problemima s primjenom homoepatije i sl., ali ne o smislu upotrebe homeopatije... 
> 
> da li je sada malo jasnije?


Je, jasnije je kad si to ovako napisala. Meni, očito, više treba da shvatim.   :Grin:  

Sad pak ne razumijem zašto je onda splitan onaj topic o UZV-u i njegovom odbijanju. :/ 
Niti tamo se nije raspravljalo o smislu i vrijednosti pptip-a već o mišljenjima koliko UZV pregleda je nekome osobno prihvatljivo. 
Što je u stvari pptip, kategoričko odbijanje svih vidova "zapadnjačke" medicine? Podržavaš li pptip ako dozvoliš jedan uzv, bris, vaginalni pregled, test na torch...?
Složit ćemo se da će za svakoga pptip biti nešto drugo i u različitim mjerama. 
Granice su zamagljene i vjerujem da je zato teško razgraničiti i razlučiti gdje tko "pripada" i o čemu se može ili ne može pisati. Barem meni.

----------


## Fidji

Joj Imga, teško tebe zadovoljiti.   :Laughing:

----------


## Imga

> Joj Imga, teško tebe zadovoljiti.


To mi stalno kažu, a meni uopće nije jasno zašto.   :Razz:   :Saint:   :Grin: 

Sorry ako gnjavim, tema me povukla i već dugo razmišljam o njoj. Inače sam skroz laka za zadovoljiti. 
Ajme meni kako ovo zvuči!  :shock:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fidji

Ma sama si rekla da granica ne može biti skroz bistra, svi smo mi subjektivni, podložni emocijama i različiti.

(Ali u topiku o odbijanju uzv-a ja jasno vidim gdje je ta granica prijeđena.)

----------


## Imga

Granica bilo koje inteligentne rasprave se prijeđe onog trenutka kad počne iščuđavanje i dociranje nekome o njegovom mišljenju, ono što je maslačkica nazala ubjeđivanje kako ti misliš pogrešno, a ja ispravno...

Ali ako imamo pravila onda ona moraju biti jasno definirana. Granica se mora negdje postaviti i crta mora biti svima vidljiva.
Koliko god ona meni osobno bila zamagljena, ja si to mogu priuštiti. Ja ne postavljam pravila.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Ma sama si rekla da granica ne može biti skroz bistra, svi smo mi subjektivni, podložni emocijama i različiti.
> 
> (Ali u topiku o odbijanju uzv-a ja jasno vidim gdje je ta granica prijeđena.)


I ja... a ne znam je objasniti... 

Imga, evo npr. otiđi ovdje i pročitaj http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69347&start=50 - priča se znači o vaginalnim pregledima (i to baš na podrškastom pdf-u) pa mi reci...hmmm...šta da mi kažeš???   :Laughing:   probaj uočiti razliku vaginalnih pregleda na drugom pdf-u poroda... 
Ja bih ti tako rado željela ukazati, ali očito da nemam riječi ili znanja ili nečega, jer mi u glavi ne stoji neki odgovor... 

Imga   :Love:  - evo ti podrške!!!   :Grin:  

I meni ne smetaš sa pitanjima, ali ja baš i nisam niti u Rodi niti educirana po pitanju prirodnog poroda (osim ovoga što tu čitam...i ponešto sa googla) ... neće me prsti zasvrbiti pa slobodno pucaj sa pitanjima...

----------


## Maslačkica

> spominješ tateka i njegovo negativno iskustvo s homeopatijom - 
> ako će to biti "pravi" podforum podrške, onda će i takvi postovi biti zabranjeni


S obzirom da su pravila nova i da je novi naziv pdf-a, a stare teme još uvijek stoje ne čini mi se da će se to mijenjati, a jedna od tema je: homeopatija - sumnje... 
I recimo diskusija koja se tamo vodi mi je čisto ok + na kraju su uključeni antibiotici (zašto? - pročitajte sami   :Laughing:  ) ... i sada, ono što sam ja shvatila, bez obzira na sporna pravila, da će se na taj način i dalje  može razgovarati, zar ne? 
(tako je meni i uglavi i to mi je ok) 

Iako je već jednom odgovoreno na ovako slično pitanje, još jednom molim potvrdu  ili nepotvrdu...  :Smile:

----------


## koryanshea

ja ne mislim da se granicu može jasno definirati. to bi zahtjevalo predviđanje apsolutno svake pojedine situacije, što je nemoguće jer njih ima beskonačno mnogo, a viđenja svake te situacije onda ima još onoliko koliko ima aktera.

osoblje se mora oslanjati na svoj osobni sud, ali se mora i maksimalno truditi biti objektivno. ono felixino objašnjenje mi izgleda kao dosta dobra misao vodilja za to.

----------


## Fidji

> Granica bilo koje inteligentne rasprave se prijeđe onog trenutka kad počne iščuđavanje i dociranje nekome o njegovom mišljenju, ono što je maslačkica nazala ubjeđivanje kako ti misliš pogrešno, a ja ispravno...
> 
> Ali ako imamo pravila onda ona moraju biti jasno definirana. Granica se mora negdje postaviti i crta mora biti svima vidljiva.
> Koliko god ona meni osobno bila zamagljena, ja si to mogu priuštiti. Ja ne postavljam pravila.


Ja osobno ne mogu postati kompjutersko biće i obavezati se na 100%-tnu objektivnost, odbaciti svoje emocije, vjerovanja, brige i strahove.
Nadam se da će jednog dana postojato software za automatsko bezgrešno moderiranje, a do tad ste osuđene na nas, na to da mi je dijete opet bolesno i da sam totalno jadna danas.

Možeš li živjeti s tim?
Ja ću onog trena kad ću ostati bez ikakvih emocija za ovaj forum otići s njega.

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Granica bilo koje inteligentne rasprave se prijeđe onog trenutka kad počne iščuđavanje i dociranje nekome o njegovom mišljenju, ono što je maslačkica nazala ubjeđivanje kako ti misliš pogrešno, a ja ispravno...
> 
> Ali ako imamo pravila onda ona moraju biti jasno definirana. Granica se mora negdje postaviti i crta mora biti svima vidljiva.
> Koliko god ona meni osobno bila zamagljena, ja si to mogu priuštiti. Ja ne postavljam pravila.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja poštujem i shvaćam da nitko nikada ne može biti 100% objektivan niti da svaki dan može biti super ultra dobro raspoložen.
I ne spočitavam moderiranje neke osobe. Mogu živjeti s tim da je nekom loš dan. Ali ako je zbog lošeg dana donio lošu odluku u svezi foruma, onda mislim da bi se ta ista trebala, za dobrog dana, ispraviti. Nije valjda takac - makac.  :Grin:  
Moderiranje se, po mom mišljenju, temelji na podsjećanju na pravila i njihovom provođenju.
A pravila pdf-a pptip-a su sve samo ne jasna ovako kako stoje napisana. Zbog toga je i došlo do cijele ove rasprave jer lomimo koplja oko toga što je tko kako shvatio. Očito je, dakle, da je puno forumaša pogrešno shvatilo što ona znače. Sad kad sam pročitala felixine prijedloge puno mi je toga jasnije.

Ako je nekom bitno, ja ću s foruma otići kad shvatim da mu više ni na kakav način ne mogu pridonjeti. Ili da više nisam dobrodošla. Što god prije dođe.

(Moram još dodati da ne pomisliš kako sam pak ja 100% kompjutersko biće, nadam se da nisam preosobna :Smile: 
Stvarno i iskreno mi je žao što ti je dijete bolesno. Nadam se da nije ništa strašno i da ćete to što lakše prebroditi. Nisi ti obavezna tu sa mnom bistriti problematiku, sve ovo može vrlo lako pričekati - vi se čuvajte i ozdravite. To je najbitnije.  :Love:

----------


## Fidji

:Smile:

----------


## pujica

> spominješ tateka i njegovo negativno iskustvo s homeopatijom - 
> ako će to biti "pravi" podforum podrške, onda će i takvi postovi biti zabranjeni
> 			
> 		
> 
> S obzirom da su pravila nova i da je novi naziv pdf-a, a stare teme još uvijek stoje ne čini mi se da će se to mijenjati, a jedna od tema je: homeopatija - sumnje... 
> I recimo diskusija koja se tamo vodi mi je čisto ok + na kraju su uključeni antibiotici (zašto? - pročitajte sami   ) ... i sada, ono što sam ja shvatila, bez obzira na sporna pravila, da će se na taj način i dalje  može razgovarati, zar ne? 
> (tako je meni i uglavi i to mi je ok) 
> 
> Iako je već jednom odgovoreno na ovako slično pitanje, još jednom molim potvrdu  ili nepotvrdu...


navedena tema je preimenovana i obrisani su OT postovi, hvala na upozorenju, ja jednostavno ne stignem sve stare teme odmah iscitat i uklonit eventualne koje iskacu

ali zapravo htjedoh reci - da, rasprava poput nuspojava, negativnih osobnih iskustava je i dalje ok, ali bez napadanja samih nacina lijecenja kao takvih

----------


## Svimbalo

> Inače sam skroz laka za zadovoljiti. 
> Ajme meni kako ovo zvuči!  :shock:


Totalni off, ali ne mogu odoljeti-a, Imga, ne bi htjela da se takav dojam stekne o tebi, eh?!   :Laughing:  
 :Kiss:

----------

